# Second Molokai Trip of 2019



## slip

One week from today we will be heading to Madison to fly out to Molokai Saturday morning. 

Usually it’s really hectic getting things ready at home and at work before our trip and this week has been worse than usual. 

I have been expecting an unannounced audit from the FDA for a while now. The government shutdown put them behind. I’m the only one who usually handles these so the guy I was prepping just in case they didn’t come was getting really nervous. 

I will be out of the office next week traveling doing audits all around Wisconsin and into Illinois so the last day I would have been able to do the FDA audit was Yesterday, Thursday. We’ll, of course, really late in the day they did come. It took forever and I had to work most of the evening. We did good but that put me really behind but the guy I was training started to breath again. 

So today, I’m way behind so I stayed a little later than I wanted but I kicked  butt and got everything done. I got home before my wife so I started getting things done and she calls me to say she will be a little late. We’ll ten minutes later she calls me back and she got hit by another car while driving home. She was shaken up but she is fine. She said her back is a little sore but she thinks it was just from tensing up. If she wakes up fine tomorrow she should be fine but we’ll have to watch it. She got hit on the drivers side and the way it worked out, when she got hit, she jumped a median and went into oncoming traffic. She was very lucky because at that time of day where she was it is usually very busy. 

I think the car maybe totaled. The front driver side wheel looked like something was broken and it wasn’t centered in the wheel well. The way she was hit, I think the frame maybe bent. 

So we’ll top that off with, I’ll have to get a rental car tomorrow and there is a winter storm warning and we’re supposed to get 3 to 7 inches of snow.
Not to mention we may have to get a new car when we get back. If we have to get something new we may just lease this time. That way we won’t have to sell anything when we move to Molokai. 

I guess we’ll worry about that later and enjoy our two weeks. 

I’ll use this thread to post about my trip, if you want to follow along.


----------



## DaveNV

Jeff, I'm glad your wife wasn't hurt.  Cars can be replaced - but not people.  Nobody will ever say you didn't do things your own way.  Just do what needs to be done, and get yourselves to the Islands.  When you're on Molokai, you can totally unplug and really let things go.  It will feel awesome.  Good luck, friend.

Dave


----------



## klpca

Sounds like that trip couldn't have come at a better time. I hope that your wife wasn't hurt too badly, but that probably shook her up!


----------



## silentg

Enjoy your trip, hope your wife will be ok. When are you moving permanently?


----------



## slip

klpca said:


> Sounds like that trip couldn't have come at a better time. I hope that your wife wasn't hurt too badly, but that probably shook her up!



Definitely shook up. She said going into that other lane with cars coming at her was terrifying. I think she’ll be fine but will know a lot more in the morning when she gets up. 

Yes, when it gets time to leave we always think back on how lucky we are and we’re glad everything worked out. 

I have to finish packing tomorrow because I’ll be gone all week. We’ll see if I can make a trip without forgetting something.


----------



## slip

silentg said:


> Enjoy your trip, hope your wife will be ok. When are you moving permanently?



My wife turns 60 on this trip and she will be wintering there in two years when she retires. I have two to four years after that. So in four to six years we’ll be there. 

We will probably be listing our house in three years, depending on the Economy and the market. Then We’ll just rent something small until we move.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> One week from today we will be heading to Madison to fly out to Molokai Saturday morning.
> 
> Usually it’s really hectic getting things ready at home and at work before our trip and this week has been worse than usual.
> 
> I have been expecting an unannounced audit from the FDA for a while now. The government shutdown put them behind. I’m the only one who usually handles these so the guy I was prepping just in case they didn’t come was getting really nervous.
> 
> I will be out of the office next week traveling doing audits all around Wisconsin and into Illinois so the last day I would have been able to do the FDA audit was Yesterday, Thursday. We’ll, of course, really late in the day they did come. It took forever and I had to work most of the evening. We did good but that put me really behind but the guy I was training started to breath again.
> 
> So today, I’m way behind so I stayed a little later than I wanted but I kicked  butt and got everything done. I got home before my wife so I started getting things done and she calls me to say she will be a little late. We’ll ten minutes later she calls me back and she got hit by another car while driving home. She was shaken up but she is fine. She said her back is a little sore but she thinks it was just from tensing up. If she wakes up fine tomorrow she should be fine but we’ll have to watch it. She got hit on the drivers side and the way it worked out, when she got hit, she jumped a median and went into oncoming traffic. She was very lucky because at that time of day where she was it is usually very busy.
> 
> I think the car maybe totaled. The front driver side wheel looked like something was broken and it wasn’t centered in the wheel well. The way she was hit, I think the frame maybe bent.
> 
> So we’ll top that off with, I’ll have to get a rental car tomorrow and there is a winter storm warning and we’re supposed to get 3 to 7 inches of snow.
> Not to mention we may have to get a new car when we get back. If we have to get something new we may just lease this time. That way we won’t have to sell anything when we move to Molokai.
> 
> I guess we’ll worry about that later and enjoy our two weeks.
> 
> I’ll use this thread to post about my trip, if you want to follow along.


I hope that your wife is really OK.

Our Chiropractor always used to say that you need to have a check-up if the car was moving over 5 miles per hour to get you re-aligned and to make sure that you didn’t need a medical visit too.  I know that some people do not believe in Chiropractic care but we do.

She had a terrible car accident herself and had to give up her practice.  I hope that your wife will take it seriously because her accident sounds serious if the car is totaled. 

Luckily nobody was killed and a car can easily be replaced but really bad timing for you right before your vacation next week.  I really hope that she is OK.

We always wanted to go back to Molokai again and flew with the same small propeller plane that you flew with.  It was a very bumpy ride because it was extremely windy.

We drove by both your resorts.  I remembered your condo number on the second floor but we stopped at the wrong resort so couldn’t find the building with that number. 

This one was close to the Molokai Hotel so we drove further and found the second resort too so have an idea of both properties.

That had to be a very difficult decision for you to make a choice between them.  I am so happy that you both love the condo that you found by yourself but with showing movies to your wife so she had an idea too and us here on TUG to get some more opinions too.

Your movies driving on the road now all look real familiar to me again because we visited there so many years ago.

It is still a beautiful Island and the locals were very friendly and always asked us if we needed help.  We must look really old but we were looking for a bank because some local restaurants and even one grocery store didn’t take a credit card because it hadn’t been fixed yet.

We didn’t recognize the beaches where we stayed last time but the locals told me that this is normal for this time of year.  We were there in November.  We missed the Ranch and the 9 hole golf course that was opened up around that time and looked so green.

Also, there are more cars on the road now and nobody drives the legal speed limit that still is only 45 MPH but it is a very good road.  We didn’t drive any dirt roads this time.


----------



## slip

Well she is up this morning and feels fine. No problems with her back. She said her leg stiffened up a little at night but that went away and has happened before. So she is moving around as good as before anyway. Thank You everyone for all the well wishes!!

She didn’t sleep that well because her mind was still racing but she did get some good rest.

Now to get a rental car and the dog off to the groomer before the snow hits.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> I hope that your wife is really OK.
> 
> Our Chiropractor always used to say that you need to have a check-up if the car was moving over 5 miles per hour to get you re-aligned and to make sure that you didn’t need a medical visit too.  I know that some people do not believe in Chiropractic care but we do.
> 
> She had a terrible car accident herself and had to give up her practice.  I hope that your wife will take it seriously because her accident sounds serious if the car is totaled.
> 
> Luckily nobody was killed and a car can easily be replaced but really bad timing for you right before your vacation next week.  I really hope that she is OK.
> 
> We always wanted to go back to Molokai again and flew with the same small propeller plane that you flew with.  It was a very bumpy ride because it was extremely windy.
> 
> We drove by both your resorts.  I remembered your condo number on the second floor but we stopped at the wrong resort so couldn’t find the building with that number.
> 
> This one was close to the Molokai Hotel so we drove further and found the second resort too so have an idea of both properties.
> 
> That had to be a very difficult decision for you to make a choice between them.  I am so happy that you both love the condo that you found by yourself but with showing movies to your wife so she had an idea too and us here on TUG to get some more opinions too.
> 
> Your movies driving on the road now all look real familiar to me again because we visited there so many years ago.
> 
> It is still a beautiful Island and the locals were very friendly and always asked us if we needed help.  We must look really old but we were looking for a bank because some local restaurants and even one grocery store didn’t take a credit card because it hadn’t been fixed yet.
> 
> We didn’t recognize the beaches where we stayed last time but the locals told me that this is normal for this time of year.  We were there in November.  We missed the Ranch and the 9 hole golf course that was opened up around that time and looked so green.
> 
> Also, there are more cars on the road now and nobody drives the legal speed limit that still is only 45 MPH but it is a very good road.  We didn’t drive any dirt roads this time.




Wow Emmy, that’s great that you were able to get back to Molokai. Yes, windy days will make for an interesting ride in those small planes. 

The resort by the Hotel is Molokai Shores and that is where I stayed when I was by myself videoing the condos. They have a different numbering system so they don’t have a B209. 

And you are correct, our condo is at the one further out. One thing about WaveCrest is you have to pull in and drive down the driveway off the highway before you see the buildings. Molokai Shores has all the buildings visible from the highway. 

Yes, we have always been treated very well by the locals also. They have been friendly and helpful. 

There aren’t too many places that take credit cards but there are some. We still take the same amount of cash as on our other trips. The grocery does take cards. We have a Bank of Hawaii account now so we can just stop in or use the atm there now too. 

I find that when I drive, if there is no one around I can drive the speed limit, 45 but if there are people behind me, if I go 50 they usually don’t ride right behind me. Then there are others that will still pass me but not too many. 

I bought a HandiCam a few months ago so watch out, I’ll be posting more of my goofy videos 
I have an external mic now that has a wind sound suppressor so hopefully when I take video on a beach the noise won’t be so bad. Besides me talking anyway.


----------



## MrockStar

slip said:


> Wow Emmy, that’s great that you were able to get back to Molokai. Yes, windy days will make for an interesting ride in those small planes.
> 
> The resort by the Hotel is Molokai Shores and that is where I stayed when I was by myself videoing the condos. They have a different numbering system so they don’t have a B209.
> 
> And you are correct, our condo is at the one further out. One thing about WaveCrest is you have to pull in and drive down the driveway off the highway before you see the buildings. Molokai Shores has all the buildings visible from the highway.
> 
> Yes, we have always been treated very well by the locals also. They have been friendly and helpful.
> 
> There aren’t too many places that take credit cards but there are some. We still take the same amount of cash as on our other trips. The grocery does take cards. We have a Bank of Hawaii account now so we can just stop in or use the atm there now too.
> 
> I find that when I drive, if there is no one around I can drive the speed limit, 45 but if there are people behind me, if I go 50 they usually don’t ride right behind me. Then there are others that will still pass me but not too many.
> 
> I bought a HandiCam a few months ago so watch out, I’ll be posting more of my goofy videos
> I have an external mic now that has a wind sound suppressor so hopefully when I take video on a beach the noise won’t be so bad. Besides me talking anyway.


We are looking forward to your videos.


----------



## slip

We got lucky a couple times today. We were able to get a rental car for a week at our local Enterprise. That’s the only rental car place in our small town here. We were lucky because the reservation was entered late yesterday by our insurance company. I rent from here fairly often for work and I know they run out of cars a lot.

Then we lucked out with the snow and we only got a couple inches so that will Probably be gone tomorrow since it’s supposed to be 48 degrees on Sunday.

I have to finish packing tomorrow since I will be gone all week for work. The insurance adjuster will be looking at our car on Monday or Tuesday so hopefully we will find out then what the fate of the car is going to be.

I get back on Friday and we will be heading to Madison for our park and fly at about 5pm. We are really happy with our flights for this trip. We leave Madison at 7am and go to Denver, then Denver to Maui. We get to Maui at 1pm Hawaii time. Then the short flight to Molokai. We’ll have enough time to grab something to eat and we’ll be on Molokai at 3:30pm. This will give us plenty of time to stop off and grocery shop before we head to the condo.

I don’t even want to think about maybe having to buy a car as soon as we get back.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> We got lucky a couple times today. We were able to get a rental car for a week at our local Enterprise. That’s the only rental car place in our small town here. We were lucky because the reservation was entered late yesterday by our insurance company. I rent from here fairly often for work and I know they run out of cars a lot.
> 
> Then we lucked out with the snow and we only got a couple inches so that will Probably be gone tomorrow since it’s supposed to be 48 degrees on Sunday.
> 
> I have to finish packing tomorrow since I will be gone all week for work. The insurance adjuster will be looking at our car on Monday or Tuesday so hopefully we will find out then what the fate of the car is going to be.
> 
> I get back on Friday and we will be heading to Madison for our park and fly at about 5pm. We are really happy with our flights for this trip. We leave Madison at 7am and go to Denver, then Denver to Maui. We get to Maui at 1pm Hawaii time. Then the short flight to Molokai. We’ll have enough time to grab something to eat and we’ll be on Molokai at 3:30pm. This will give us plenty of time to stop off and grocery shop before we head to the condo.
> 
> I don’t even want to think about maybe having to buy a car as soon as we get back.


Glad to read that you are lucky with the weather not being so bad and with the rental too.

I hope that your wife is less stiff today and not hurt by the accident.

You may cause a tourist surge to Molokai with your movies!    I am looking forward to them.

We stopped at Wavecrest too and I stopped at the office to ask if I could have a look.  An employee or manager just walked out of the office and I asked him if he knew you but he said that he didn’t know all the owners.  He gave me permission to look around.

My husband stayed in the car and I walked the long driveway up to the big parking lot and where the buildings were. 

I was greeted by 2 big puppies on the long driveway and they were friendly towards strangers (me) but played very rough with each other that I was concerned but a guy told me that they played together all the time and were fine.  

I believe that one of them belonged to a property adjacent to your resort and came visiting often.  Are pets allowed at your resort and for renters too?

I walked by the pool area and saw people there but didn’t go in to see it but went to see the ocean front and the black beach to the left and the stream to the right where kids were playing with throwing a coconut back and forward to each other.  They were enjoying themselves while being outside and not playing video games inside!

I love the spacious grassy area with the semi-tropical foliage between the buildings and the beautiful mountains too on the other side of the road.

You will be happy there and I wish you and your wife a very relaxing vacation soon.

Aloha!


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Glad to read that you are lucky with the weather not being so bad and with the rental too.
> 
> I hope that your wife is less stiff today and not hurt by the accident.
> 
> You may cause a tourist surge to Molokai with your movies!    I am looking forward to them.
> 
> We stopped at Wavecrest too and I stopped at the office to ask if I could have a look.  An employee or manager just walked out of the office and I asked him if he knew you but he said that he didn’t know all the owners.  He gave me permission to look around.
> 
> My husband stayed in the car and I walked the long driveway up to the big parking lot and where the buildings were.
> 
> I was greeted by 2 big puppies on the long driveway and they were friendly towards strangers (me) but played very rough with each other that I was concerned but a guy told me that they played together all the time and were fine.
> 
> I believe that one of them belonged to a property adjacent to your resort and came visiting often.  Are pets allowed at your resort and for renters too?
> 
> I walked by the pool area and saw people there but didn’t go in to see it but went to see the ocean front and the black beach to the left and the stream to the right where kids were playing with throwing a coconut back and forward to each other.  They were enjoying themselves while being outside and not playing video games inside!
> 
> I love the spacious grassy area with the semi-tropical foliage between the buildings and the beautiful mountains too on the other side of the road.
> 
> You will be happy there and I wish you and your wife a very relaxing vacation soon.
> 
> Aloha!



I’m glad you were able to go into WaveCrest also. I only met the property manager once and that was in January. Those dogs may be his. If I remember right, I think he told me he lives next door. We have said hello to a few of the workers but they were busy and we didn’t introduce ourselves.

No, we can’t have pets there. We do see some stray cats around there once in a while too. No pets isn’t a big deal to us. Our dog is older and probably won’t be around when we move.

I’m glad you were able to see the grounds at WaveCrest. I felt it was much better than Molokai Shores and everything is kept up better too. The black beach is where the addition to WaveCrest was going to be but they decided against adding to the resort. It’s A nice little beach and I have seen people launch their kayaks from there.

The cabana has a fence around it with two gates. They have a key pad lock on them. They didn’t say how often the code gets changed. I’ll see if it’s changed when we get back there. We had to ask some people in the area what it was. I wrote a note in the condo for renters so they knew the code and who to ask for the new one if that one didn’t work. It would be better if they posted it online in the owners section but I didn’t see it there.

The sea cliffs on the other side of the road are another one of my favorite sights. From my lanai, they look like they come right down behind the C building which is the furthest one from the ocean.

Second day since the accident and my wife is back to normal so no issues. She was very lucky!

This trip we will be actually visiting some beaches to sit out and enjoy them so I hope to get more and better video of at least a few of them while we’re there.

6 Days!!


----------



## BDMX2

Yikes, what a doozie of a way to kick off your next vacation, glad to hear she's feeling OK now!


----------



## slip

Well I made it through Monday, my last day at the office. Now just 3.5 more days traveling around Wisconsin and Illinois and I’m done. 

I hope to hear tomorrow if the car is totaled or not. Don’t know what I really want at this point.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Well I made it through Monday, my last day at the office. Now just 3.5 more days traveling around Wisconsin and Illinois and I’m done.
> 
> I hope to hear tomorrow if the car is totaled or not. Don’t know what I really want at this point.



I think it should be obvious:  You need a Hyundai *KONA!* 

Dave


----------



## slip

There you go!


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> View attachment 11501
> 
> There you go!



Named after a town in Hawaii, you see.  

I don't have one, but I work with a guy who does.  He says it's great.

Dave


----------



## slip

I like the Hawaii Kona better.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> I like the Hawaii Kona better.



I like the Hawaii Kona Brewing Company better.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> I like the Hawaii Kona Brewing Company better.  LOL!
> 
> Dave


Yes, Mo Bettah!!


----------



## slip

All day on the road for work yesterday. We ended out staying in Freeport Illinois. All day on the road again today and we’re in Eau Claire Wisconsin. One more long day tomorrow. We should end out in Wausau Wisconsin over night then drive home in the morning. 

Then I have a lot to do, Finish packing, do laundry and pick up my wife at the rental car company. 

We found out today that they totaled the car. We should have enough for a good down payment on a lease or new car. We were not ready for any of this so I may try to head to our preferred dealer on Friday and see what they have and what they will do for us. Otherwise, we are just going to forget about it while we’re gone and enjoy. I told my wife she can look for cars while we’re at the beach or the pool.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> We found out today that they totaled the car. We should have enough for a good down payment on a lease or new car. We were not ready for any of this so I may try to head to our preferred dealer on Friday and see what they have and what they will do for us. Otherwise, we are just going to forget about it while we’re gone and enjoy. I told my wife she can look for cars while we’re at the beach or the pool.



Jeff, you know I have to say this:  Check out the Costco Auto Buying Program.  It saves members a lot of money.  

Now, having said that, enjoy Molokai, and don't even worry about the car till you get home. 

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Jeff, you know I have to say this:  Check out the Costco Auto Buying Program.  It saves members a lot of money.
> 
> Now, having said that, enjoy Molokai, and don't even worry about the car till you get home.
> 
> Dave



Honestly, I am glad you mentioned it because I would have forgotten to check that. Especially under these circumstances.


----------



## slip

Another long day of driving done. Now a half day tomorrow and get some things done, then off to Madison for our park and fly. Boy, I’m ready!!


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> All day on the road for work yesterday. We ended out staying in Freeport Illinois. All day on the road again today and we’re in Eau Claire Wisconsin. One more long day tomorrow. We should end out in Wausau Wisconsin over night then drive home in the morning.
> 
> Then I have a lot to do, Finish packing, do laundry and pick up my wife at the rental car company.
> 
> We found out today that they totaled the car. We should have enough for a good down payment on a lease or new car. We were not ready for any of this so I may try to head to our preferred dealer on Friday and see what they have and what they will do for us. Otherwise, we are just going to forget about it while we’re gone and enjoy. I told my wife she can look for cars while we’re at the beach or the pool.



Sorry about the car, but in those types of accidents, I wouldn’t trust a repair. Also sounds like the insurance you have doesn’t cover enough for replacement. (Sad) Enjoy your vacation and I’m sure you’ll have an answer to what you’re going to do by the time you get back. 

Relax, and take a deep breath! Your wife is safe and the two of you will be on the beach shortly!

Enjoy your trip! Post lots of videos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Wow, what a week. We made it to Madison and we’re just waiting to get in the OutBack. 

Our flight leaves at 7am so it’s all downhill now. Still don’t know about the car but we’ll decide that while we’re relaxing by the pool.


----------



## DaveNV

^^^ Yay! 

Have fun!!!

Dave


----------



## slip

On our first flight now to Denver. A quick two hours then Denver to Maui.


----------



## slip

Now for the long one, Denver to Maui. They changed the gate on us which usually is not good for my wife to walk but this one was even shorter so all is good!


----------



## slip

Made it to Maui. Wow, it’s 86 degrees here. Now the short flight to Molokai. We should have time to hit the bakery before they close. DW lives the taro donuts.


----------



## DaveNV

You're starting to sound like you live there.  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

Welcome Home, Jeff! You earned it!


----------



## slip

We have about a half hour before we board. Leaving out of Gate 2, only two gates, I think I’ll find it. 









Mokulele is all the way in the other side.


----------



## slip

No matter where I go, I always get positive comments when I wear my Packer shirt.


----------



## slip

After a long trip and some shopping, we stopped into Paddlers for some Paddler Fries and dinner. Then we go straight home.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> "Then we go straight home."



I really like the sound of that. 

Dave


----------



## slip

Paddler Fries, a Reuben and Beef Saimin. They had there version of a Cuban that had Spam on it. Might try that next time.


----------



## slip

Here’s a short video of our first  morning from the lanai. The plumerias are blooming and the one right by our lanai is great. The scent comes right in the condo with each gentle breeze.

DW was up early as usual getting everything set up the way she wants. We both slept like rocks. Not much on the schedule for today. I’ll probably post a few more videos because I’ll Be trying out my new video camera.


----------



## slip

I’m starting to like this. DW said I can sit and relax while she straighten stuff up. She said I worked more in the last trip. 

She move some stuff around and opened up the blinds to the lanai all the way. Boy that opens things up. She is still unloading things from the tote so that will be in the closet soon. 

No need for A/C as of yet, the breezes are heavenly. Here’s the view from my wife’s recliner. Sounds like I have been banished from using it.


----------



## DeniseM

Jeff - That looks heavenly!  I can feel the breeze, smell the plumeria, and hear the doves!


----------



## DaveNV

Yeah - nothing says "Hawaii in the morning" like the sound of the Mourning Doves cooing their hearts out. 

So the land across the water from there - is that Maui, or more of Molokai?

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Yeah - nothing says "Hawaii in the morning" like the sound of the Mourning Doves cooing their hearts out.
> 
> So the land across the water from there - is that Maui, or more of Molokai?
> 
> Dave




Yep, that’s Maui off in the distance. From the Cabana on a clear day you can see the Big Island. You can usually always see Lanai and Maui. They are only about 10 miles away. With binoculars I can see buildings on Maui. It seems like it would be south of Kaanapali.


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - That looks heavenly!  I can feel the breeze, smell the plumeria, and hear the doves!



It’s funny you mentioned the plumerias. I love that smell coming into the condo. I don’t have a good nose but I smell it easily. My wife says it smells like cheap perfume.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> It’s funny you mentioned the plumerias. I love that smell coming into the condo. I don’t have a good nose but I smell it easily. My wife says it smells like cheap perfume.



More like "ubiquitous" perfume.  It's everywhere in the islands, sometimes real, sometimes bottled. But if you really want the smell of cheap perfume, try an old, decaying gardenia flower, after it has turned really brown - that scent is really over the top! 

Dave


----------



## slip

I knew that wouldn’t last long. Just starting my second nap and I got summoned to hang pictures.
I hate hanging pictures but the ones they had here were very ugly. They even had some with a New Orleans theme. Now, I like New Orleans but not in Hawaii.















So as long as I was up, I finished putting LED bulbs in the rest of the condo. Much brighter and my wife likes that. Another job done.


----------



## DaveNV

Careful, you'll run out of honeydew list items.  And you know what that means:  More shopping, new lists, and more chores!  

Dave


----------



## slip

Mana’e Goods and Grindz for lunch. Chicken Katsu plate lunch and Teri Chicken plate lunch,  $11.50 each. Plus we got invited to the Huli Huli Chicken event at the elementary school next week. 









Plus we picked up some Molokai Bread.


----------



## amycurl

I would love something like the elementary school lunch!! That's how you know you really live there.


----------



## slip

Well, getting up early that first morning caught up with my wife yesterday. She slept most of the afternoon and into the evening and even morn last night. 

She’s all caught up now and ready to go. I made Portuguese sausage and eggs for breakfast. We started dishes and laundry   Now we have some trips to the dumpster.

We’ll head to town after that to pay for the rental car and go talk to the property Manager. DW wants to stop at the short shop to get some embroidery done on her Hoodie. We’ll see what happens after that.

Beautiful sunny morning!!


----------



## slip

I tried out the new camcorder and mic. It was pretty breezy and I think the mic worked well. I have to upload that one so I will post it later today. 

I started in the condo and walked down the stairs to show behind our building and then walked around the A building along the ocean. Then I stopped at the cabana and the pool. After that I showed the grounds and went back to the condo. It was probably about 15 minutes. 

I’ll post it after it uploads.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> I tried out the new camcorder and mic. It was pretty breezy and I think the mic worked well. I have to upload that one so I will post it later today.
> 
> I started in the condo and walked down the stairs to show behind our building and then walked around the A building along the ocean. Then I stopped at the cabana and the pool. After that I showed the grounds and went back to the condo. It was probably about 15 minutes.
> 
> I’ll post it after it uploads.



Looking forward to it.  BTW, the first one you did this time, of the plumeria trees from the lanai, was kind of hard to hear what you said.

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Looking forward to it.  BTW, the first one you did this time, of the plumeria trees from the lanai, was kind of hard to hear what you said.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for the info. I think I made that around 7am so I may have been talking softly. Let me know how this next one is.


----------



## slip

Ok, so it ended out being over 18 minutes. Hope it’s not too boring and hopefully the wind isn’t too bad. 

I did another video of the Saint Damian church close to WaveCrest. I will up load that one later.


----------



## slip

Busy afternoon. We went to Molokai Hats  to see our friend Dave. His store was closed and I know he was looking to move but I didn’t know if he picked a location yet. They guy in the store next door asked if we were looking for him and told us where the new location is but he didn’t know if he was open yet. 

We stopped by and there are going to be three stores in the building and the owner remodeled the whole thing. It looks really nice. He wasn’t open yet but he saw us and let us in so we stayed and got caught up for about a hour. 

He said he has a kitchen there and will do Shave Ice. If you stop in Kaunakakai stop in and check out his store, really nice people. 

After that, I paid for the rental car and then we drive to Coffees of Hawaii so I could get my favorite Muleskinner Coffee they have. Then we went to Molokai Burger for lunch. So of course I had the chicken plate. DW has the special which was the Shrimp Burger. While we were there the rental car place was calling me and wanted me to stop back by the office. 



 

We ended out stopping and talking to our property Manager for a bit then headed over to the rental car place again. They told me they forgot to give me a discount so I got a $120 back. That was awesome. So t was $150 a week for the car. These are older cars though but it makes me fit in more.

Then of course we had to get ice cream. It was Monday so you get two scoops for the price of one. Then my wife mentioned her birthday coming up and the girl said you get a free scoop for your birthday, plus it was Monday so she got a two scoop cup for free. She got Lemon and I got the Ube, Sweet Potato. It was really good. Molokai is famous for their purple sweet potatoes. Yes, the paper tube are three pints to take home.


----------



## slip

Sorry, one more. 

Taro Donut from Kanemitsu Bakery.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Here’s a short video of our first  morning from the lanai. The plumerias are blooming and the one right by our lanai is great. The scent comes right in the condo with each gentle breeze.
> 
> DW was up early as usual getting everything set up the way she wants. We both slept like rocks. Not much on the schedule for today. I’ll probably post a few more videos because I’ll Be trying out my new video camera.


Your view from the Lanai looks beautiful but I cannot see the movie clips.  I wonder why?

PS.  I cannot see the later ones either.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Your view from the Lanai looks beautiful but I cannot see the movie clips.  I wonder why?



It does play for me. Dave is correct, it is hard to hear me but I think it was because I was talking too soft because it was early. 

On my video on the grounds, I talked louder so it wasn’t too bad but I still have to talk more in my regular voice. There wasn’t much wind noise and it was pretty breezy so the mic worked great for that. 

Let me know if the one about the grounds doesn’t work for you.


----------



## Henry M.

What you see in the distance is the island of Kaho'olawe, not the Big Island. The Big Island is a bit farther and has taller volcanos. Kaho'olawe is still part of Maui County. The Molokini crater is next to it.


----------



## slip

Henry M. said:


> What you see in the distance is the island of Kaho'olawe, not the Big Island. The Big Island is a bit farther and has taller volcanos. Kaho'olawe is still part of Maui County. The Molokini crater is next to it.



Yes, you are correct! I remembered it wrong from what my realtor told me. Your post triggered my memory. She has lived in the island a long time and used to live at WaveCrest. When she first got to the island she said on clear days you could see the practice bombing on Kaho’olawe. Thank You for the correction!


----------



## slip

Here’s my wife relaxing on the lanai doing her diamond painting. It made the long trip with no damage. Another beautiful morning.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> It does play for me. Dave is correct, it is hard to hear me but I think it was because I was talking too soft because it was early.
> 
> On my video on the grounds, I talked louder so it wasn’t too bad but I still have to talk more in my regular voice. There wasn’t much wind noise and it was pretty breezy so the mic worked great for that.
> 
> Let me know if the one about the grounds doesn’t work for you.


I restarted the phone and signed-in on YouTube and was able to see them both.  I walked all the grounds and saw your Lanai but didn’t know that it was yours.  How nice to have the tree right in front of you and they keep it trimmed.  It adds color to all the green.  

What I like is the spacious green area and the oceanfront plus the beautiful mountains or cliffs in the background too plus the island sounds that you can hear too when you are there.

We drove further yet and you really could distinguish the resorts on Ka’anapali Beach.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> I restarted the phone and signed-in on YouTube and was able to see them both.  I walked all the grounds and saw your Lanai but didn’t know that it was yours.  How nice to have the tree right in front of you and they keep it trimmed.  It adds color to all the green.
> 
> What I like is the spacious green area and the oceanfront plus the beautiful mountains or cliffs in the background too plus the island sounds that you can hear too when you are there.
> 
> We drove further yet and you really could distinguish the resorts on Ka’anapali Beach.




Yep, you described why we loved it so much. I will have to bring binoculars the next time I go further east to see Kaanapali. You still have great eyes!!

Glad you were able to see the videos!


----------



## slip

I just laid out for a while by the cabana. I learned long ago that a half hour is all I can take in this sun.


----------



## slip

Here’s a short 4 minute video of Saint Damian’s Church on the Kam V Hwy.


----------



## slip

Even though this isn’t beer, they go down really fast.


----------



## slip

Supposed to be 86 and sunny today so I am going to try to catch some early sum before I shower While DW is doing her diamond painting on the lanai. Then probably off to a beach today.





Got an email from the handiman and our new lanai door and windows are on island. He said he will be able to get them installed next month.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Got an email from the *handicap* and our new lanai door and windows are on island. He said he will be able to get them installed next month.



Equal opportunity autocorrect? 

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Equal opportunity autocorrect?
> 
> Dave



I corrected autocorrect twice and it still posted like that.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> I corrected autocorrect twice and it still posted like that.



Autocorrect is not always your friend.  

On my phone, when it tries to autocorrect something, it pops up their suggested word.  There is an X to the right of the word in that pop-up that lets me close the suggestion. Also, just above the keyboard it displays word options.  The one on the left is how I typed it.  If I know that's how I want the word to appear, I click that word, and it usually leaves it be.  Sometimes.  

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Autocorrect is not always your friend.
> 
> On my phone, when it tries to autocorrect something, it pops up their suggested word.  There is an X to the right of the word in that pop-up that lets me close the suggestion. Also, just above the keyboard it displays word options.  The one on the left is how I typed it.  If I know that's how I want the word to appear, I click that word, and it usually leaves it be.  Sometimes.
> 
> Dave



I have an IPhone and I don’t see the suggestion with the X but it does give three suggestions above the keyboard. It  seems like I have to hit those just right before they take. Sometimes I hit the suggestion so many times, I could have just typed the word out.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> I have an IPhone and I don’t see the suggestion with the X but it does give three suggestions above the keyboard. It  seems like I have to hit those just right before they take. Sometimes I hit the suggestion so many times, I could have just typed the word out.



Actually, I just tried it.  And on my iPhone it only puts up the suggested word.  I'm thinking of autocorrect on my Mac computer for the "X".  This picture shows the two things I'm talking about. In the first example, you can click on the suggested word, and it'll plug it in where you're typing.  The second example is the "X" option on the computer, where if you click the X it'll stop trying to replace your word, and take whatever you're typing.

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Actually, I just tried it.  And on my iPhone it only puts up the suggested word.  I'm thinking of autocorrect on my Mac computer for the "X".  This picture shows the two things I'm talking about. In the first example, you can click on the suggested word, and it'll plug it in where you're typing.  The second example is the "X" option on the computer, where if you click the X it'll stop trying to replace your word, and take whatever you're typing.
> 
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 11691
> 
> View attachment 11690




Yep, I don’t have the second one so that makes sense. Sometimes it’s great, sometimes it sucks.


----------



## slip

Long day, just got back home. DW is tired. She walked quite a way at Papohaku Beach. Walking is hard enough for her but she went quite far even in The sand.


----------



## slip

Then we hit a couple other beaches down the road. They were pretty rocky, 
Pakaa and Poolau.


----------



## slip

We stopped into Kaunakakai to stop at the Friendly Market for some more groceries. Then we stopped at the Lunch Box and grabbed a couple Pastrami sandwiches to take home. No pics of those, we were too hungry. 

When we got back home I noticed the water was back at high tide. This is where that guy was fishing the first time I was here in July.


----------



## DaveNV

These are great pictures, Jeff.  You're building a wonderful life there.  

Dave


----------



## slip

I took a couple of videos at the beaches. I have to upload those yet and will post them later today or tomorrow.


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> These are great pictures, Jeff.  You're building a wonderful life there.
> 
> Dave



So far so good. My wife wishes she could get around better. She doesn’t realize how much better she’s doing this trip compared to January. We walked around a lot. We stopped at Kumu Farms also. I’ll have to post a picture or our haul from there.  Very nice people there too.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> So far so good. My wife wishes she could get around better. She doesn’t realize how much better she’s doing this trip compared to January. We walked around a lot. We stopped at Kumu Farms also. I’ll have to post a picture or our haul from there.  Very nice people there too.



She'll get there.  One hike at a time. At least she's making the effort. Good luck to her, going forward.

Dave


----------



## slip

Here’s our booty from Kumu Farms today. Some Williams Bananas, tomato’s, Papayas, avocados, Molokai Purple sweet  potatoes and she gave us an eggplant with our purchase.

DW is making guacamole tonight.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> View attachment 11699
> 
> Here’s our booty from Kumu Farms today. Some Murphy Bananas, tomato’s, Papayas, avocados, Molokai Purple sweet  potatoes and she gave us an eggplant with our purchase.
> 
> DW is making guacamole tonight.


Delicious and healthy fruits and veggies!  Better than all the sweet deserts.  

PS. These Molokai purple sweet potatoes are really sweet.


----------



## slip

DW wanted another Bubble drink. I knew that would happen once she started, she loves those and she is real happy there is one On Molokai now. There is also a Shave Ice cart in Kaunakakai town. Plus Dave at All Things Molokai is going to have Shave Ice and Bubble Drinks in a few weeks. So today DW had Coconut and I had Mango. My wife loves the tapioca on the bottom.


----------



## slip

After we got our Bubble drinks at The Lunch Box, we walked over to Ono Fish and Shrimp for lunch. I had the fish and chips. The fish was Ono. My wife had the Garlic Shrimp Plate lunch. Both fresh and both delicious.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> After we got our Bubble drinks at The Lunch Box, we walked over to Ono Fish and Shrimp for lunch. I had the fish and chips. The fish was Ono. My wife had the Garlic Shrimp Plate lunch. Both fresh and both delicious.
> 
> View attachment 11708
> 
> View attachment 11709



So the Hawaiian word for "good" is " 'ono. " but Ono is also a variety of fish.  So if your fish and chips was good, it was 'ono Ono. 

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> So the Hawaiian word for "good" is " 'ono. " but Ono is also a variety of fish.  So if your fish and chips was good, it was 'ono Ono.
> 
> Dave



Yes, I had some ono Ono.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Yes, I had some ono Ono.



Add the okina in front of the word:  'ono 

We have you talkin' da real kine Hawaiian in no time, bruddah!  

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Add the okina in front of the word:  'ono
> 
> We have you talkin' da real kine Hawaiian in no time, bruddah!
> 
> Dave



That won’t happen. I’m from Chicago, I barely speak English.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> That won’t happen. I’m from Chicago, I barely speak English.



HAHAHA!  Fair enough.  You can spell it however you want. (But I do like that you like mango bubble drinks. )

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> HAHAHA!  Fair enough.  You can spell it however you want. (But I do like that you like mango bubble drinks. )
> 
> Dave



Mango is Mobettah. 

Hows that.


----------



## slip

A friend of mine sent me this one today. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Mango is Mobettah.
> 
> Hows that.



Righteous, brah! 

Dave


----------



## amycurl

That shrimp looks fantastic! One thing I loved about my last trip to Hawaii was searching out and discovering all of these local farmer's markets. I really hope that there is more support from both locals and visitors alike to rebuild a diverse, sustainable agriculture base that is matched towards what people really need to live on locally. Exporting sugar and pineapples, and importing almost everything else, clearly was not sustainable in the long-term.


----------



## slip

amycurl said:


> That shrimp looks fantastic! One thing I loved about my last trip to Hawaii was searching out and discovering all of these local farmer's markets. I really hope that there is more support from both locals and visitors alike to rebuild a diverse, sustainable agriculture base that is matched towards what people really need to live on locally. Exporting sugar and pineapples, and importing almost everything else, clearly was not sustainable in the long-term.



The shrimp was really good. 

The nice thing about Kumu farms is that they have a good variety. Every Saturday there is a street market in Kaunakakai town. They have good variety there too. Some of the vendors set up in the lot by the grocery during the week too.


----------



## slip

Well we finished the evening out grilling ribeyes for dinner. Talked to a few people down at the cabana and went up to eat on the lanai. My wife did pretty good walking around today. She made it down to the cabana three times and then we did some more walking in Kaunakakai town. I had to get more bread and taro donuts.


----------



## slip

Enjoying my taro donuts and some coffee on the lanai this morning. Another gorgeous day with nice trade winds. 

Not a lot planned for the day yet. It’s supposed to be our warmest day yet at 86. We made our reservation at Hiro’s for my wife birthday on Saturday. After that we plan to make a Hot Bread run. 

I love not having a bunch of things planned.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Enjoying my taro donuts and some coffee on the lanai this morning. Another gorgeous day with nice trade winds.
> 
> Not a lot planned for the day yet. It’s supposed to be our warmest day yet at 86. We made our reservation at Hiro’s for my wife birthday on Saturday. After that we plan to make a Hot Bread run.
> 
> I love not having a bunch of things planned.




Isn’t this why you wanted to be there? It’s great being able to just let go. Have fun!

Dave


----------



## slip

Yes, that’s exactly it. I sit on the lanai and watch everyone working on the lawn and the pool while I enjoy my coffee. 

My wife is relaxing too. She’s doing her diamond painting on the lanai again. Third time since we’ve been here. That wouldn’t have happened anywhere else.
We forgot what day it was on Tuesday. That’s a sign of a great vacation for us.

I rented my last two Pono Kai weeks for 2020 yesterday and I have to make a reservation for my dog sitter for the Maui Schooner today. That’s the extent of my work for today. 

I always told my wife after years of Going to the Pono Kai we should be able to relax and pretend like we live there. We came close a couple times. Here we did it on our second time here.


----------



## linsj

slip said:


> I love not having a bunch of things planned.



That's my kind of vacation day! Add in Hawaii, and it's heaven on earth.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> I always told my wife after years of Going to the Pono Kai we should be able to relax and pretend like we live there. We came close a couple times. Here we did it on our second time here.



And that should tell you that you’re in the right place. Good job!

Dave


----------



## slip

Warmest day so far but you can’t tell with the glorious trade winds. Yes, I’m laying on the lounger.


----------



## MrockStar

slip said:


> View attachment 11699
> 
> Here’s our booty from Kumu Farms today. Some Williams Bananas, tomato’s, Papayas, avocados, Molokai Purple sweet  potatoes and she gave us an eggplant with our purchase.
> 
> DW is making guacamole tonight.


Yum !


----------



## slip

Well, went down by the Cabana and the ocean to get some sun this morning and fell asleep.

When I woke up I noticed someone mistook me for a Hawaiian Monk Seal and put the protective ropes around me.  

I haven’t gotten this much sun since I was a kid. I’m definitely going home with a major tan and I still have a week to go. 

My wife enjoyed the day doing her diamond painting on the lanai and I was down by the cabana most of the day.

It’s early evening now and I walked around the resort a few times for some exercise. I even did a few laps in the pool too. Gorgeous day all the way! I snapped a few pictures while on my walk.

Here’s one of high tide.





This one is just behind the A building with Maui in the background.





This one is of the sea cliffs from behind the B building.





Tomorrow morning is the street sale in Kaunakakai town. Then I’m going to take my wife to the Kalaupapa lookout and Phallic Rock. Then it’s her birthday dinner at Hiro’s. Followed by a Hot Bread run. Busy day planned.


----------



## slip

I finally made time in my busy schedule to upload a couple of videos. This one is just in front of the cabana by the ocean. It was at low tide and I was testing my wireless mic when I saw some crabs. So I made it a mission to get at least one of them in the video.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Well, went down by the Cabana and the ocean to get some sun this morning and fell asleep.
> 
> When I woke up I noticed someone mistook me for a Hawaiian Monk Seal and put the protective ropes around me.
> 
> I haven’t gotten this much sun since I was a kid. I’m definitely going home with a major tan and I still have a week to go.
> 
> My wife enjoyed the day doing her diamond painting on the lanai and I was down by the cabana most of the day.
> 
> It’s early evening now and I walked around the resort a few times for some exercise. I even did a few laps in the pool too. Gorgeous day all the way! I snapped a few pictures while on my walk.
> 
> Here’s one of high tide.
> 
> View attachment 11720
> 
> This one is just behind the A building with Maui in the background.
> 
> View attachment 11721
> 
> This one is of the sea cliffs from behind the B building.
> 
> View attachment 11722
> 
> Tomorrow morning is the street sale in Kaunakakai town. Then I’m going to take my wife to the Kalaupapa lookout and Phallic Rock. Then it’s her birthday dinner at Hiro’s. Followed by a Hot Bread run. Busy day planned.


I am really glad that I have seen your resort in person and remember the feeling I had while walking around there and listen to the trade winds, the waves and the ever present birds.  I love the birds!

Have you started renting your condo already or not yet and will you take 2 nights like Friday and Saturday only or as long as people want to stay if the condo isn’t rented yet?

PS.  We went to the Kalaupapa lookout too and had a late lunch at the Cook House that was also recommended by a local and he recommended the little place too where you have gone to twice already and you showed your pictures of.  They had fresh fish that was caught that morning and it was very good.

We were disappointed that the locals were no longer performing at the restaurant at the Molokai Hotel but they told us that they are performing now at the Peddler’s and at one other place.  They were a lot of fun and Luanne was asking about them.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> I am really glad that I have seen your resort in person and remember the feeling I had while walking around there and listen to the trade winds, the waves and the ever present birds.  I love the birds!
> 
> Have you started renting your condo already or not yet and will you take 2 nights like Friday and Saturday only or as long as people want to stay if the condo isn’t rented yet?
> 
> PS.  We went to the Kalaupapa lookout too and had a late lunch at the Cook House that was also recommended by a local and he recommended the little place too where you have gone to twice already and you showed your pictures of.  They had fresh fish that was caught that morning and it was very good.
> 
> We were disappointed that the locals were no longer performing at the restaurant at the Molokai Hotel but they told us that they are performing now at the Peddler’s and at one other place.  They were a lot of fun and Luanne was asking about them.



I’m glad you got the chance to check it out too. The birds are one of my favorite things also! I just love the sounds. 

Yes, we have rented it out and basically any amount of time is alright but there is a cleaning fee so the longer the stay the better the price is because of that fee. 

It has already rented out more than I thought it would so I have been very happy with that. We took some of that money and bought our new sofa and Chair plus our new lanai door and new lanai and bedroom window. Those just got in the island and will be able to be installed next month. 

We haven’t been to the cook house yet but we will this trip. My wife is an early riser so we haven’t been out to late. We haven’t even made a Hot Bread run yet. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## slip

Here’s a short video of Pakaa beach on the west side of Molokai. Just a small rocky beach. I am amazed at the good signage they have for the beaches here.


----------



## slip

This is an even shorter video of the next beach down the road Poolau Beach. Another rocky beach.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> I finally made time in my busy schedule to upload a couple of videos. This one is just in front of the cabana by the ocean. It was at low tide and I was testing my wireless mic when I saw some crabs. So I made it a mission to get at least one of them in the video.


I viewed your video and saw a fast moving little crab and a bigger one at the end. That is a good camera and you got rid of that annoying wind noise too that I have on so many movie clips so never even bother to show them but keep them as a memory.

I walked by a bench closer to your building and looked at the ocean for a few minutes and could hear a young fellow describe his view to someone on Maui.  He had his surfboard with him.  Locals do island hopping too!


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> I viewed your video and saw a fast moving little crab and a bigger one at the end. That is a good camera and you got rid of that annoying wind noise too that I have on so many movie clips so never even bother to show them but keep them as a memory.
> 
> I walked by a bench closer to your building and looked at the ocean for a few minutes and could hear a young fellow describe his view to someone on Maui.  He had his surfboard with him.  Locals do island hopping too!



It took awhile but I did get a crab or two on there. 

I was more or less just practicing with the camera and mic. This wireless microphone has a small cover and it clips on my shirt. I was skeptical of the cover working it it really works great because the trade winds have been pretty strong and the wind noise is way down. 

I do want to get a few of the east side beaches too. We’ll see how many we get.


----------



## slip

Alright, here’s Part One and Two of the videos I took at Papohaku Beach. I had to stop and give my wife a hand to walk in the sand. That’s why there are two parts.  I can’t believe she walked that far. She did really good. The sand is really deep there. 

Part One






Part Two


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Alright, here’s Part One and Two of the videos I took at Papohaku Beach. I had to stop and give my wife a hand to walk in the sand. That’s why there are two parts.  I can’t believe she walked that far. She did really good. The sand is really deep there.
> 
> Part One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part Two


Thanks for sharing your movies and that your wife walked that far.

My husband never walks the beach anywhere but decided to go with me because it is quite far from the car and very few people are on the beach.  He even walked all the way to the ocean.

The trade winds were very strong that day and the waves were very high too.

My video clips turned out really nice except for the annoying wind noise but I will try to copy a picture here of only wind ripples.  Not one single footstep except ours on a 3 mile beach and the sand is really soft and deep but hard to walk on but beautiful to see.





We noticed a sprinkler leak in the park where the picnic tables were.  Many birds were enjoying the water but water is very expensive on this side of the island so I decided to report it.  They called me back to give them more information and called back a second time.  I was surprised but felt good that I had reported it and they took care of it pretty quick.

Water being so expensive on this side of the island is one of the reasons why the Molokai Ranch and golf course failed.  It was so nice and a big loss.


----------



## DaveNV

Jeff, I appreciate seeing your videos, and chuckle at some of your offhanded humor.  It's enjoyable.  The new microphone helps a lot with the wind, and your camera obviously has a good quality lens.  Very sharp.

If I may, a little constructive criticism on your videos:  Slow down the panning from side to side, and avoid sudden movement, especially when zoomed in on something.  When you quickly swing the camera around from one place to another, it can make the viewer nauseous.  When you have a scene in frame, especially a pretty landscape view, pause long enough for the viewer to absorb what it is they're seeing - like a postcard view.  Consider that they may never have seen what you're viewing, so you have to let them follow along.  Keep in mind that you can see what is outside the camera's view, but your video viewer cannot - the camera's eye is all they have.  There's a real reason you see movie directors making a rectangle with four fingers, as if viewing what the camera would see.

If you pan from one scene to another, do it slowly enough for your viewer to follow along easily, or zoom out wide and then pan over.  When you're zoomed in on something close and then swing the camera around, it's like a train wreck.  Moving too fast between scenes, or not pausing long enough once you're there, makes it seem like you're gesturing as you're talking, with the camera in your hand.  It makes the image choppy, and hard to appreciate.  (Your video where you're comparing the distant view of Maui to Kahoolawe to Lanai is an example of what I'm talking about.

It's a practiced skill, but I think it'll help considerably. Your videos are interesting, but some are a bit hard to appreciate. (Full disclosure:  I took four years of video communications in school, and my Director was a taskmaster.  LOL!    @dioxide45 has excellent travel videos on his website, but he works hard at them.  Yours needn't be as fancy as his, but it shows what i'm talking about.)

Enjoy your wonderful condo.  I'm finding your Molokai to be a very interesting place.  

Dave


----------



## slip

Thanks for the tips. Yes, I am a novice and i learn every time I watch them. A few of the things you mentioned I remember, although half way through the video.

The crab one was real funny when I watched it because I was concentrating on the mic so much my video was all over. I kept it zoomed in while I was walking on the rocks. A better video would have been of me making that one.

I watch a lot of YouTube and always wonder how they get those good videos. But after watching videos on how to make YouTube videos, I learned that a lot of that happens in the editing. I will try that later.

Practice makes perfect, let’s see if I can get to tolerable first.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Thanks for sharing your movies and that your wife walked that far.
> 
> My husband never walks the beach anywhere but decided to go with me because it is quite far from the car and very few people are on the beach.  He even walked all the way to the ocean.
> 
> The trade winds were very strong that day and the waves were very high too.
> 
> My video clips turned out really nice except for the annoying wind noise but I will try to copy a picture here of only wind ripples.  Not one single footstep except ours on a 3 mile beach and the sand is really soft and deep but hard to walk on but beautiful to see.
> 
> View attachment 11723
> 
> We noticed a sprinkler leak in the park where the picnic tables were.  Many birds were enjoying the water but water is very expensive on this side of the island so I decided to report it.  They called me back to give them more information and called back a second time.  I was surprised but felt good that I had reported it and they took care of it pretty quick.
> 
> Water being so expensive on this side of the island is one of the reasons why the Molokai Ranch and golf course failed.  It was so nice and a big loss.



That is a very long walk and it’s really tough when You get to the sand. Great picture too. When the trades are blowing you see that often. 

I was surprised that there were two other cars in the parking lot when we were there. 

No leak while we were there so they must have fixed it. Yes, the Hawaiians always has a concern of the water usage at the ranch and that was one of their main concerns. Especially with limiting expansion at the ranch.


----------



## slip

My wife’s diamond painting is really coming along. She started right away this morning. The picture shows how much she has done. The paper on top is what she has yet to do. She has a lot of ocean and sky left. Getting close to half way done.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> My wife’s diamond painting is really coming along.



That's nice work, but man, so tedious!!  I'd be blind after about ten minutes.    Then again, I'm also colorblind, so a lot of that kind of nuanced work is wasted on me.  Good for her!

Dave


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> My wife’s diamond painting is really coming along. She started right away this morning. The picture shows how much she has done. The paper on top is what she has yet to do. She has a lot of ocean and sky left. Getting close to half way done.
> 
> View attachment 11726


It looks really nice but you would need to have a lot of patience.  I would rather read TUG while looking at the view outside that your wife must do often too.  This is REALLY a relaxing vacation for both of you.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> It looks really nice but you would need to have a lot of patience.  I would rather read TUG while looking at the view outside that your wife must do often too.  This is REALLY a relaxing vacation for both of you.



Yes, she even mentioned how much nicer it was to do that here so when she looks up she sees that view. I’m the one reading TUG.


----------



## slip

Busy day already. After I dragged the Birthday girl away from her diamond painting, we stopped in Kaunakakai town for the street market. Bought some goodies and more fresh fruit. I finally found a Molokai calendar so I grabbed a couple of those. Of course she wanted a Bubble drink but they were out of tapioca so she passed. 

Then we took a ride north to the Kalaupapa lookout. I did do a video and boy I was surprised that there was hardly any wind. It is a beautiful day Again. 

After that we stopped at the cookhouse for lunch. I had the chicken plate lunch and my wife had a bacon burger. We were hungry so no pictures. 
Food and service was great. We’ll definitely go back there. 

Then we had to get some more groceries. Pretty much everything closes for Mother’s Day here so we had to make sure we had a few dinners worth of food to cook. 

Tonight is Hiro’s and a Hot Bread run. Busy day.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Yes, she even mentioned how much nicer it was to do that here so when she looks up she sees that view. I’m the one reading TUG.


I know!

I am still trying to find out what the name was of the little restaurant or take-out place that one of the locals had recommended to us because your pictures are from different places.

We sat outside but had to move inside because of the flies but the fish was really fresh and you had a choice of how to prepare it.  It was all very good.  They had a bar counter but my husband doesn’t even drink beer when he is driving but they let us sit there anyway with just water.

I really needed a cup of coffee and they sent me next door because they didn’t serve it but I was just a few minutes too late.  It was all in the family, they told me.  I seem to remember that they serve breakfast there and many kinds of coffee.

Do you know the name of that little place?  It was on a corner and very close to where the grocery store was.

We also bought fruit from the little stand next to the grocery store but missed the farmers’ market.

We also drove to the same beaches as you did but had to turn around or go to a beach parking lot at the end and turn around there.  They are all well marked but the map from Alamo was rather poor.  Molokai doesn’t seem to have an official map.

I have no pictures of these beaches because they kept disappearing so the aggravation wasn’t worth it.  I will look at yours and especially the videos.  Keep on making more!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> I know!
> 
> I am still trying to find out what the name was of the little restaurant or take-out place that one of the locals had recommended to us because your pictures are from different places.
> 
> We sat outside but had to move inside because of the flies but the fish was really fresh and you had a choice of how to prepare it.  It was all very good.  They had a bar counter but my husband doesn’t even drink beer when he is driving but they let us sit there anyway with just water.
> 
> I really needed a cup of coffee and they sent me next door because they didn’t serve it but I was just a few minutes too late.  It was all in the family, they told me.  I seem to remember that they serve breakfast there and many kinds of coffee.
> 
> Do you know the name of that little place?  It was on a corner and very close to where the grocery store was.
> 
> We also bought fruit from the little stand next to the grocery store but missed the farmers’ market.
> 
> We also drove to the same beaches as you did but had to turn around or go to a beach parking lot at the end and turn around there.  They are all well marked but the map from Alamo was rather poor.  Molokai doesn’t seem to have an official map.
> 
> I have no pictures of these beaches because they kept disappearing so the aggravation wasn’t worth it.  I will look at yours and especially the videos.  Keep on making more!  Thanks for sharing.



Boy, I am trying to think of where that can be. I don’t think we have hit every place yet so it could be a place we haven’t been to yet. A couple come to mind but the bar counter is throwing me off. The Paddlers Inn is about two blocks from the grocery and has a bar. They are more open air and have good food but I can’t think of where you would have gone for the coffee unless it was at the Inn part of the building. Paddlers is on a corner also. 

Maka’s Corner is about a block from the grocery and they have good food and there is probably a place next door for coffee but it’s small and don’t remember a bar counter to eat at but ther maybe on the side. I always do take out there. 

The Molokai Center has a place too. It’s close to the grocery but I don’t think they have a bar counter. I haven’t ate there yet. 

Kanemitsu Bakery is across from the grocery. I think they have a counter but I don’t think they have outdoor seating unless it’s in the back where you buy they Hot Bread at night. 

I’ll keep thinking.


----------



## slip

When we got back to WaveCrest there was an open house at the only two bedroom condo that is listed for sale here. There hasn’t been a two bedroom listed for sale for a few years I’m told. I have been watching listings for almost two years and I haven’t seen one. 

Anyway, when we where here in January I saw it but didn’t take pictures so here some pictures of the two bedroom for sale. It’s an end until in the C building, C201. 

It has one and a half baths and two lanai’s, one small one off the master bedroom. It’s not furnished but has some updates. New appliances in the kitchen but it still has the original cabinets. The main bath is mostly original also. It looks like new paint and they did put new laminate flooring throughout. It’s listed for twice what I paid for mine, $259,000. 



 



This one below is the small lanai off the master bedroom. 



 

 

 



The one below turned out bad but it’s the tub/shower.


----------



## DaveNV

Nice view ^^^. For $260K, somebody will have a great place to be.

Dave


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Boy, I am trying to think of where that can be. I don’t think we have hit every place yet so it could be a place we haven’t been to yet. A couple come to mind but the bar counter is throwing me off. The Paddlers Inn is about two blocks from the grocery and has a bar. They are more open air and have good food but I can’t think of where you would have gone for the coffee unless it was at the Inn part of the building. Paddlers is on a corner also.
> 
> Maka’s Corner is about a block from the grocery and they have good food and there is probably a place next door for coffee but it’s small and don’t remember a bar counter to eat at but ther maybe on the side. I always do take out there.
> 
> The Molokai Center has a place too. It’s close to the grocery but I don’t think they have a bar counter. I haven’t ate there yet.
> 
> Kanemitsu Bakery is across from the grocery. I think they have a counter but I don’t think they have outdoor seating unless it’s in the back where you buy they Hot Bread at night.
> 
> I’ll keep thinking.


It is Maka’s Corner.  I couldn’t remember “Maka” but I swear it had a bar counter but it may have been only an area to order or pick-up drinks.  The coffee place is next door.

 We asked if we could sit inside at the little counter area facing the window and they said yes.

It is not a place for ambiance but service was friendly and the fish was prepared better and fresher than we had in the Cookhouse Restaurant and in the Molokai Hotel dining room.





They have the view, music and ambience.  Service was friendly everywhere we went. 

The Cookhouse is very popular on Thursday nights according to the locals because it is Prime Rib night.  You may have to make reservations then?

I hope that your dinner is good at Hiro’s tonight.  We didn’t go there and hadn’t heard of it but it has excellent ratings.  I just looked it up and where it is.

Enjoy the dinner and evening tonight and Happy Birthday to your wife.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> It is Maka’s Corner.  I couldn’t remember “Maka” but I swear it had a bar counter but it may have been only an area to order or pick-up drinks.  The coffee place is next door.
> 
> We asked if we could sit inside at the little counter area facing the window and they said yes.
> 
> It is not a place for ambiance but service was friendly and the fish was prepared better and fresher than we had in the Cookhouse Restaurant and in the Molokai Hotel dining room.
> 
> View attachment 11739
> 
> They have the view, music and ambience.  Service was friendly everywhere we went.
> 
> The Cookhouse is very popular on Thursday nights according to the locals because it is Prime Rib night.  You may have to make reservations then?
> 
> I hope that your dinner is good at Hiro’s tonight.  We didn’t go there and hadn’t heard of it but it has excellent ratings.  I just looked it up and where it is.
> 
> Enjoy the dinner and evening tonight and Happy Birthday to your wife.



Yes, Maka’s does have a counter to order at and a small place to eat inside. They have a nice variety on their menu. I have been there twice and we will go again this trip. They have Saimin that is very very good. I have always taken mine as take out there though but I did see the places to eat outside. 

Hiro’s was excellent and I’ll post that in a bit. DW had a great day and for Mother’s Day tomorrow she wants to stay home and relax.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> It is Maka’s Corner.  I couldn’t remember “Maka” but I swear it had a bar counter but it may have been only an area to order or pick-up drinks.  The coffee place is next door.
> 
> We asked if we could sit inside at the little counter area facing the window and they said yes.
> 
> It is not a place for ambiance but service was friendly and the fish was prepared better and fresher than we had in the Cookhouse Restaurant and in the Molokai Hotel dining room.
> 
> View attachment 11739
> 
> They have the view, music and ambience.  Service was friendly everywhere we went.
> 
> The Cookhouse is very popular on Thursday nights according to the locals because it is Prime Rib night.  You may have to make reservations then?
> 
> I hope that your dinner is good at Hiro’s tonight.  We didn’t go there and hadn’t heard of it but it has excellent ratings.  I just looked it up and where it is.
> 
> Enjoy the dinner and evening tonight and Happy Birthday to your wife.



Here’s some photos of Maka’s Corner from my first trip.


----------



## slip

Great Birthday Dinner at Hiro’s tonight. They were pretty busy and they are totally booked for Mother’s Day tomorrow. 
I had the Hawaiian plate with Lau Lau, Mahi Mahi and Korean Ribs, all with Poi and picked onions. The poi was fresh and that does make a big difference. I actually ate all of it. DW had the catch of the day Mahi Mahi. We had crab stuffed mushrooms to start and finished off with Mile High Chocolate cake and I had the raspberry cheesecake. Oh and she had a Li Hing Mui Margarita which she loved.


----------



## slip

Then of course we had to make a Hot Bread run for breakfast tomorrow. We tried the new flavors, Guava and Raspberry.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Yes, Maka’s does have a counter to order at and a small place to eat inside. They have a nice variety on their menu. I have been there twice and we will go again this trip. They have Saimin that is very very good. I have always taken mine as take out there though but I did see the places to eat outside.
> 
> Hiro’s was excellent and I’ll post that in a bit. DW had a great day and for Mother’s Day tomorrow she wants to stay home and relax.


Yes, that looks like the place.  I thought that you had been there before but I couldn't find the pictures during this trip.

I see from your other photos now that we ate at the same restaurant but I didn't even realize that the name was Hiro's.  It was right at the hotel and there was a little bar where you could have a drink and eat something too after lunch was served and before the dining room was open but they had very limited choice there.  We ate there twice but it is pricey but we had left overs.

I took many pictures because the sky kept on changing and I took some movies too because I loved the music and the ambiance and dinner was good.  Our waiter was so busy that night but he never lost his cool and was very pleasant.  He did forget to bring my husband's desert but that meant that we could stay longer.  They were taking reservations for Mother's Day already.

I have spent hours tonight trying to figure out what is wrong with getting my movies off the iPhone and the pictures keep disappearing or the quality has gone from good to bad.  It should all go automatically but something is wrong.  I will have to get help because I would hate to lose all my memories.

I will try to attach a screen shot and a picture that I took at the end of this evening.





Looking at the desert menu.


----------



## DaveNV

Li Hing Mui Margarita:  My new life goal.  

Dave


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Yes, that looks like the place.  I thought that you had been there before but I couldn't find the pictures during this trip.
> 
> I see from your other photos now that we ate at the same restaurant but I didn't even realize that the name was Hiro's.  It was right at the hotel and there was a little bar where you could have a drink and eat something too after lunch was served and before the dining room was open but they had very limited choice there.  We ate there twice but it is pricey but we had left overs.
> 
> I took many pictures because the sky kept on changing and I took some movies too because I loved the music and the ambiance and dinner was good.  Our waiter was so busy that night but he never lost his cool and was very pleasant.  He did forget to bring my husband's desert but that meant that we could stay longer.  They were taking reservations for Mother's Day already.
> 
> I have spent hours tonight trying to figure out what is wrong with getting my movies off the iPhone and the pictures keep disappearing or the quality has gone from good to bad.  It should all go automatically but something is wrong.  I will have to get help because I would hate to lose all my memories.
> 
> I will try to attach a screen shot and a picture that I took at the end of this evening.
> 
> View attachment 11753
> 
> Looking at the desert menu.
> 
> View attachment 11754




Great pictures! Yes, that’s Hiro’s. There was someone playing Hawaiian music while we were there too, Very nice. 

DW just wants to spend the day at home today so no big adventures. 

Happy Mother’s Day to all!!


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Li Hing Mui Margarita:  My new life goal.
> 
> Dave



We even got these at the street sale.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> View attachment 11756
> 
> We even got these at the street sale.



Wow.  That ^^^ looks great!  I have always enjoyed Li Hing Mui. 

Dave


----------



## taffy19

DaveNW said:


> Li Hing Mui Margarita:  My new life goal.
> 
> Dave


That is easy to reach.  Lots of recipes on the Internet to even make them at home but Island time is missing.


----------



## DaveNV

taffy19 said:


> That is easy to reach.  Lots of recipes on the Internet to even make them at home but Island time is missing.



Aah, yes, that's true.  But Island Time is da bes' kine time. 

Dave


----------



## amycurl

Because of the time change, I'm not sure about this, but I believe that both your wife and I share a birthday--May 11th.  Happy birthday to her!


----------



## DaveNV

amycurl said:


> Because of the time change, I'm not sure about this, but I believe that both your wife and I share a birthday--May 11th.  Happy birthday to her!


 

And a Happy Birthday to you, Amy!  And also to Mrs. @slip!

Dave


----------



## slip

amycurl said:


> Because of the time change, I'm not sure about this, but I believe that both your wife and I share a birthday--May 11th.  Happy birthday to her!



Yes, you do! Happy Birthday to you too! hope you had a great day!!


----------



## taffy19

DaveNW said:


> Aah, yes, that's true.  But Island Time is da bes' kine time.
> 
> Dave


Oh, I agree with you.  Is it the air, beach, ocean or the sound of birds and aroma of tropical flowers or the Aloha Spirit and being relaxed?  You have to experience Hawaii to know what we mean, who have been there.

Also, don't plan too much and go with the flow.  Do what you feel like at that moment and if it is that Li Hing Mui Margarita, then treat yourself and enjoy it with another person or more people.  The Locals know how to do this and I love their culture too.  Aloha!


----------



## DaveNV

taffy19 said:


> Oh, I agree with you.  Is it the air, beach, ocean or the sound of birds and aroma of tropical flowers or the Aloha Spirit and being relaxed?  You have to experience Hawaii to know what we mean, who have been there.



For me, every time I get off the plane and walk outside, I feel like the Islands are saying "Welcome Home!" The sun is a little brighter, the air is a little more clear, the temperature is warm and embracing, the scents of flowers and the sea are familiar, and it's all completely comforting.  I don't believe in reincarnation per se, but I'm convinced I lived before as a Hawaiian.  It's been that way since I first moved there when I was 14.  The entire island experience for me is one of feeling completely at home, every time I visit.  And that is probably one of the reasons I can't ever get enough of being there.  It always feels like home. 

Dave


----------



## slip

Around noon I noticed that one was at the cabana or the pool. We headed down and got some sun and pool time in. I’ve been getting some laps in every day. Everyone must have been out for Mother’s Day. We stayed for hours. People started coming at a little before 4pm. Another warm sunny day, it got up to 86 today. 

It was a nice lazy day by the pool.


----------



## Fredflintstone

Yes, that’s living. I can see why you picked that place as a retirement choice.  Quiet, peaceful, and beautiful views.

Slip are you sure you will be able to wait 4 years to retire?  Discipline man discipline.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Fredflintstone said:


> Yes, that’s living. I can see why you picked that place as a retirement choice.  Quiet, peaceful, and beautiful views.
> 
> Slip are you sure you will be able to wait 4 years to retire?  Discipline man discipline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I’m starting to wonder if I have that much discipline.  My wife is wondering how we will make two years. 

We have one more trip back planned for Labor Day week and we were starting to plan for 2020. Sounds like we’ll do one week on Kauai and the second on Molokai  that will probably be in February. After that probably another two weeks in May or June on Molokai. 

Then in 2021 my wife turns 62 and will winter here. She’s been making plans for that this whole vacation.


----------



## slip

Well we made it all the way to Halawa Bay today. It’s about 15 miles to the east/northeast of our condo. The last eight miles it’s only a one lane road with a few blind corners. The signs say Limited Visibility corners. It has to be one of the most beautiful places on earth. 

Here’s a short video I took with my phone from a pullout on the road overlooking the bay. I have another video that I took while on the bay but that was with my camera so I have to upload it first.


----------



## taffy19

In one word, BEAUTFUL!  Looking forward to your next upload.


----------



## slip

After the Halawa Bay trip, we headed back into Kaunakakai town for lunch. We stopped at the Sundown Deli. Super nice lady who has owned it for 21 years. She only has two tables in there but we stayed and ate there. We talked to her for over and hour. It was actually a half hour after she closed. She said it was nice talking to someone new. She used to work at the Sheraton in the ‘70’s. No pictures this time we were talking the whole time. 

But we did stop for a shake at Dave’s Hawaiian Ice Cream and I snapped a picture of the most popular  flavor.


----------



## Fredflintstone

slip said:


> After the Halawa Bay trip, we headed back into Kaunakakai town for lunch. We stopped at the Sundown Deli. Super nice lady who has owned it for 21 years. She only has two tables in there but we stayed and ate there. We talked to her for over and hour. It was actually a half hour after she closed. She said it was nice talking to someone new. She used to work at the Sheraton in the ‘70’s. No pictures this time we were talking the whole time.
> 
> But we did stop for a shake at Dave’s Hawaiian Ice Cream and I snapped a picture of the most popular  flavor.
> 
> View attachment 11766



Nice.  And you really think you will wait 4 years to retire? I give you 2. 

Yep, slip is going to give the job the slip in 2...or less.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Here’s a couple more pictures we snapped along the way. I have another couple short videos my wife took with my phone that I will put on so you can see some of the road. The last picture is of Maui in the distance.


----------



## slip

Fredflintstone said:


> Nice.  And you really think you will wait 4 years to retire? I give you 2.
> 
> Yep, slip is going to give the job the slip in 2...or less.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




It does get harder to leave each time. As I type this sitting under the cabana by the pool.





My God help me, I just took a selfie.


----------



## Fredflintstone

You are from Wisconsin right?  Hmmmm...trade sauerkraut for beach, peace and tranquility. When the first snowfall hits in Wisconsin next winter, that may be all it takes for slip to high tail it to Molokai. 

Hmm, miscalculated. Off to live in Molokai after the first week of snowfall and arctic clip in Wisconsin. 

At least the missus will high tail it and give slip the slip in Wisconsin.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone

Anyway, beautiful pictures and thanks for sharing.  I did do that camping trip in Molokai for 2 weeks and loved it.  The thing I love about Hawaii is there is still a lot of untouched, breath taking places to go. I hope it stays that way. I think with careful planning both commercial and ecological needs can be met.

You certainly picked the right island for price, beauty and tranquility.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Fredflintstone said:


> Anyway, beautiful pictures and thanks for sharing.  I did do that camping trip in Molokai for 2 weeks and loved it.  The thing I love about Hawaii is there is still a lot of untouched, breath taking places to go. I hope it stays that way. I think with careful planning both commercial and ecological needs can be met.
> 
> You certainly picked the right island for price, beauty and tranquility.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thank You and yes, many people say Molokai is the last hope to keep things they way they were. Besides Niihau of course but you can’t really visit there.


----------



## slip

Fredflintstone said:


> You are from Wisconsin right?  Hmmmm...trade sauerkraut for beach, peace and tranquility. When the first snowfall hits in Wisconsin next winter, that may be all it takes for slip to high tail it to Molokai.
> 
> Hmm, miscalculated. Off to live in Molokai after the first week of snowfall and arctic clip in Wisconsin.
> 
> At least the missus will high tail it and give slip the slip in Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I only turn 56 next month so I at least have to make it to where I can touch my 401k without penalty before I can make those decisions.


----------



## Fredflintstone

slip said:


> Thank You and yes, many people say Molokai is the last hope to keep things they way they were. Besides Niihau of course but you can’t really visit there.



I agree.

As for Niihau, you are right about limited access. I was very privileged to be invited to Niihau by the Robinson family who I met thru the University of Hawaii about 10 years ago. I was not allowed to talk with the locals but did see the beaches full of Monk seals. I also, from afar, saw a lot of radar stations. From what Bruce Robinson told me, its the military that pay enough for him to keep Niihau going. He does make some money on limited heli tours.

The University of Hawaii is invited regularly to help with garbage clean up on the beaches. Sadly, trash piles up quickly from the currents bringing it in which endangers the monk seals. From looking at the trash, it appears to wash in from Asia.

It is desert on Niihau. So, Molokai is the best bet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone

slip said:


> I only turn 56 next month so I at least have to make it to where I can touch my 401k without penalty before I can make those decisions.



Yes, that 401k will keep you in winter boots, scarf and gortex coat scrapping the ice off the windshield and warming up the car to get to work every time.   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Fredflintstone said:


> I agree.
> 
> As for Niihau, you are right about limited access. I was very privileged to be invited to Niihau by the Robinson family who I met thru the University of Hawaii about 10 years ago. I was not allowed to talk with the locals but did see the beaches full of Monk seals. I also, from afar, saw a lot of radar stations. From what Bruce Robinson told me, its the military that pay enough for him to keep Niihau going. He does make some money on limited heli tours.
> 
> The University of Hawaii is invited regularly to help with garbage clean up on the beaches. Sadly, trash piles up quickly from the currents bringing it in which endangers the monk seals. From looking at the trash, it appears to wash in from Asia.
> 
> It is desert on Niihau. So, Molokai is the best bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I would love to go there also. They do have some hunts people can go and do also. Sounds like they also make some money off of land that they have on Kauai. Not many people left living there. Last I heard it was around 100.


----------



## slip

Fredflintstone said:


> Yes, that 401k will keep you in winter boots, scarf and gortex coat scrapping the ice off the windshield and warming up the car to get to work every time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



At least for a few more years but we’ll see if your right.


----------



## Fredflintstone

slip said:


> I would love to go there also. They do have some hunts people can go and do also. Sounds like they also make some money off of land that they have on Kauai. Not many people left living there. Last I heard it was around 100.



Yes about 100 as water is scarce and jobs very limited. As for The Robinson farm on Kauai, they closed down the sugar cane business about 20 years ago and the land is idle at the moment. You are right about day hunts making them some money too. The bulk though still comes from military funding on Niihau I understand. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Fredflintstone said:


> Yes about 100 as water is scarce and jobs very limited. As for The Robinson farm on Kauai, they closed down the sugar cane business about 20 years ago and the land is idle at the moment. You are right about day hunts making them some money too. The bulk though still comes from military funding on Niihau I understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Some day I’ll get there. I have to get to Lanai first.


----------



## DeniseM

> From looking at the trash, it appears to wash in from Asia.



It's still Tsunami debris coming in, and unfortunately it may continue for a long time.


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> It's still Tsunami debris coming in, and unfortunately it may continue for a long time.



I read the same thing. It sounds like years.


----------



## slip

Here’s a short one from my phone that my wife took toward the end of the ride to Halawa Bay. It will give you an idea on how a some of the road is.


----------



## slip

What does a Cheesehead grill on Molokai? Brats of course.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Here’s a short one from my phone that my wife took toward the end of the ride to Halawa Bay. It will give you an idea on how a some of the road is.


How far did you go?  We didn’t go as far as we did the first time all the way to the end and we hiked to the fall too but we were a lot younger then.  The scenery is spectacular and the hike was even better to the fall but there were massive big ants in the woods running all over my hiking boots and that scared me.  You need to wear decent footwear and no flip flops, IMO.

Your posts, pictures and videos are really interesting and may entice people to visit Molokai but also for the folks who have been there already.  Thank you so much!


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> How far did you go?  We didn’t go as far as we did the first time all the way to the end and we hiked to the fall too but we were a lot younger then.  The scenery is spectacular and the hike was even better to the fall but there were massive big ants in the woods running all over my hiking boots and that scared me.  You need to wear decent footwear and no flip flops, IMO.
> 
> Your posts, pictures and videos are really interesting and may entice people to visit Molokai but also for the folks who have been there already.  Thank you so much!



I’m glad you’re enjoying them!!

We went all the way to the bay. We didn’t hike to the falls. I don’t think my wife could do that with her hip. I want to talk to the tour guide and see if we can get there another way. They have a tour that goes to the people’s house that live in the valley. They go over a lot of the Hawaiian culture. Here’s the link. Anthony Bourdain has this on one of his shows. 

http://halawavalleymolokai.com/


----------



## slip

Here’s a good video about the tour.


----------



## slip

Well, busy morning. We bought a car to replace my wife’s. It’s at a dealer in a town near us in Wisconsin. We ended out buying a used one and not leasing. We’ll have this paid for before she retires so it worked out better. It’s 5 years newer and has half the miles hers did, plus a lot more features she always wanted. 

So, we kind of bought a Hawaii Condo long distance and now we bought a car long distance. We should be able to pick it up Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## DaveNV

Congratulations! Don’t you just love the Internet? Imagine trying to do this thirty years ago. 

Dave


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Well, busy morning. We bought a car to replace my wife’s. It’s at a dealer in a town near us in Wisconsin. We ended out buying a used one and not leasing. We’ll have this paid for before she retires so it worked out better. It’s 5 years newer and has half the miles hers did, plus a lot more features she always wanted.
> 
> So, we kind of bought a Hawaii Condo long distance and now we bought a car long distance. We should be able to pick it up Monday or Tuesday.


That's incredible and while on vacation.   Congratulations with the extra features that your wife always wanted.

I saw the video that you posted earlier.  Very interesting too.  About the tour, I wonder if you have to cross the river like we had to do but we went on our own?  

My husband crossed and took the camera with him because I lost my camera the only time we crossed a river in Kauai.  I was almost there but slipped on a rock.  He had to pull me out and I am a chicken now and almost 20 years older.

The guides will know safer places where to cross plus you get the narration too of what you see and the history and culture.  I doubt if there is another way to do this unless there is a helicopter ride.

Here are some old pictures of our hike.


----------



## DeniseM

We did that water fall hike too:  It's fabulous, but there were tons of mosquitos, and they didn't seem to be bothered much by mosquito repellant.


----------



## taffy19

DaveNW said:


> Congratulations! Don’t you just love the Internet? Imagine trying to do this thirty years ago.
> 
> Dave


No but can you imagine what you can do 30 years later?  We won't be around but young people will.  I hope that the future is bright for them!


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> That's incredible and while on vacation.   Congratulations with the extra features that your wife always wanted.
> 
> I saw the video that you posted earlier.  Very interesting too.  About the tour, I wonder if you have to cross the river like we had to do but we went on our own?
> 
> My husband crossed and took the camera with him because I lost my camera the only time we crossed a river in Kauai.  I was almost there but slipped on a rock.  He had to pull me out and I am a chicken now and almost 20 years older.
> 
> The guides will know safer places where to cross plus you get the narration too of what you see and the history and culture.  I doubt if there is another way to do this unless there is a helicopter ride.
> 
> Here are some old pictures of our hike.




Great pictures!! I believe you have to take a guide now to get back there. Yes, I believe you have to cross some water to get there also. Unfortunately, it’s just too long for my wife to be able to do now. Hopefully in the future.


----------



## taffy19

DeniseM said:


> We did that water fall hike too:  It's fabulous, but there were tons of mosquitos, and they didn't seem to be bothered much by mosquito repellant.


Interesting because I don't remember the mosquitos and I hate them more than anything besides flies around my food.  I do remember the very big ants and some of them sting pretty good.

We were there in November from the information when the pictures were taken.  I just looked it up.  What month did you go?


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Great pictures!! I believe you have to take a guide now to get back there. Yes, I believe you have to cross some water to get there also. Unfortunately, it’s just too long for my wife to be able to do now. Hopefully in the future.


I hope so, slip.

PS.  There was already a tour then but you could ask permission to cross their private land and it was easy supposedly but I found the stream too wide.  My husband was more brave so went to the end.  It was very close but I couldn't see the waterfall from where I was waiting but have seen so many others.

It was the hike itself that was very nice and you couldn't get lost if you stayed on the narrow trail.


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> We did that water fall hike too:  It's fabulous, but there were tons of mosquitos, and they didn't seem to be bothered much by mosquito repellant.
> 
> View attachment 11782 View attachment 11783




I had heard about the mosquitos but not about the repellent not being affective. It does make sense since there is a lot of water around. 

Over all we have found Molokai the same as all the other islands as far as mosquitoes are concerned. We don’t have any issues at all unless we hike into a wet over grown with vegetation place. 

Nice pictures Denise, I hope to hike in there sometime.


----------



## taffy19

Fredflintstone said:


> Nice.  And you really think you will wait 4 years to retire? I give you 2.
> 
> Yep, slip is going to give the job the slip in 2...or less.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't believe so if it is a brutal winter again but may have to, regretfully.


----------



## Henry M.

We went to the waterfall with Eddie Tanaka a few years ago. He was our guide. It was a wonderful and easy (for us that are fully mobile) hike. The waterfall was beautiful and very cold. Eddie plays at WKORV-N a couple of nights a week. I've also seen him at Duke's. 

The channel crossing in February was a little more challenging, in another local's small boat. That whole trip to Molokai was an adventure.


----------



## slip

Henry M. said:


> We went to the waterfall with Eddie Tanaka a few years ago. He was our guide. It was a wonderful and easy (for us that are fully mobile) hike. The waterfall was beautiful and very cold. Eddie plays at WKORV-N a couple of nights a week. I've also seen him at Duke's.
> 
> The channel crossing in February was a little more challenging, in another local's small boat. That whole trip to Molokai was an adventure.




Yes, those winter waves are not to be taken lightly.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Here’s a couple more pictures we snapped along the way. I have another couple short videos my wife took with my phone that I will put on so you can see some of the road. The last picture is of Maui in the distance.
> 
> View attachment 11767 View attachment 11768 View attachment 11769 View attachment 11770


These photos make it clear that we drove further than you have done so far in this picture.  I remember stopping at the same spot where you did in front of the bob wire and the tiny island.

The first picture shows a bend and we went further around the bend and that is where we clearly saw the Marriott and Hyatt Regency towers and even Lahaina too.  There were a few narrow beaches along the road but no room to park a car but he stopped a minute or so to have a good look.

I kept asking my husband to turn around at the first chance he had because we were not going to hike the trail and I didn't want to meet an oncoming car on such a narrow and winding road.

I wished I had taken a few pictures or movie clips myself because I wasn't driving but had too many problems with my iPhone.  I can always look at yours to remember what we saw.


----------



## slip

I’m doing some uploading now so I will be posting a few videos tonight. 

We went to Molokai Pizza for dinner tonight. We had to stop into town to grab some things at the grocery store anyway.


----------



## slip

Here’s a video of a walk from the parking lot to the Kalaupapa Lookout. Surprisingly it wasn’t windy out there.


----------



## slip

We did a short stop at Murphy’s Beach on the east side. This beach is also called Mile Marker 20 Beach. There is a nice protected area for snorkeling.


----------



## slip

Here’s a video of Halawa Bay when I reached the parking lot at the end of the road. The last mile marker I saw was 27 but the parking lot may be around 28. 
It is a gorgeous Bay.


----------



## slip

Here’s the last one I have for now. It a short video of a beach around mile marker 23 on the east side of Molokai. I’ll have to look up a name for this beach.


----------



## taffy19

I know that this is the end of the paved road and the hike starts here.

We turned around at marker 20.  The beaches are sandy here too but the waves are not as high because of the reef.

The ocean water looks so clear in your movies.  The temperature was nice in Maui so it should be the same here, I guess.  Have you tried or mainly use the pool so far?


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> I know that this is the end of the paved road and the hike starts here.
> 
> We turned around at marker 20.  The beaches are sandy here too but the waves are not as high because of the reef.
> 
> The ocean water looks so clear in your movies.  The temperature was nice in Maui so it should be the same here, I guess.  Have you tried or mainly use the pool so far?



We haven’t snorkeled but we have been in the water. Yes the water was great. It’s been sunny and the water nice and warm. 

I took a walk to the ocean last night and it was neat to see Maui all light up and when you looked across the channel Lanai was all dark. I tried to take a picture but my phone camera didn’t pick it up. I may try my camcorder later.


----------



## DaveNV

I like how empty the beaches are.  

Dave


----------



## sun starved Gayle

I am enjoying your thread, makes me want to visit Molokai! Thanks for posting.


----------



## slip

sun starved Gayle said:


> I am enjoying your thread, makes me want to visit Molokai! Thanks for posting.



Thank You!!

This has been a great relaxing time.


----------



## slip

My wife made some Molokai Sweet Potatoes. I didn’t know what to expect because I’m not a huge sweet potato fan. To me these were a nice mix between a sweet potato and a russet potato.


----------



## slip

Took my wife to Maka’s Corner for the first time. I don’t know why it she was reluctant to try it. 

Taffy19, I saw the counter you were talking about. I didn’t remember that my first couple of times there. 

Anyway, my wife loved it. She had Shrimp Tempura and I had the Korean Chicken. She even got a bowl of Shumai 
Saimin to go. There Saimin is excellent and this one has Shrimp dumplings.


----------



## slip

When we got home, we were relaxing on the lanai when it started to mist out and we got an instant rainbow.


----------



## Fredflintstone

Nice.

Slip...how much are the costs of these meals?  Are food prices high in Molokai?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Fredflintstone said:


> Nice.
> 
> Slip...how much are the costs of these meals?  Are food prices high in Molokai?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Similar to the other islands. The Tempura Shrimp plate was $12.50 and the Korean Chicken was $11.50. Most of the prices at the smaller places are about the same. Paddlers Inn and Hiro’s are more expensive. They are more like regular restaurants. Pupu’s around $8 to $12 and entrees $15 to Market Price. MP for catch of the day fish has been about $25.

Molokai Pizza has a lot of variety on the menu and plates and dinners are $10 to $18. Pizza prices are typical to non-chain  places. $12 to $30 for the biggest pizza. This is dine in or carry out.

Molokai Burger has variety also. Burgers are $5 to $10. Again dine in or carry out.

Molokai Burger and Pizza both have A/C and are indoor. Hiro’s and Paddlers Inn are both open air.


----------



## slip

Wow, even a bigger rainbow now.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> My wife made some Molokai Sweet Potatoes. I didn’t know what to expect because I’m not a huge sweet potato fan. To me these were a nice mix between a sweet potato and a russet potato.
> 
> View attachment 11816


They were recommended to us on Maui where there were several choices of sweet potatoes at the Foodland Grocery Store.

The produce man was putting them out and they looked different from what we are used to at home so we asked him what to expect.  He said that they were really sweet and not so dry.

I am not a sweet tooth like my husband is but we decided to buy them anyway and we both liked the taste with a little bit of sea salt from Hawaii.

We always bring our own Celtic sea salt with us because it tastes so good but Hawaii harvests their own sea salt too!


slip said:


> We haven’t snorkeled but we have been in the water. Yes the water was great. It’s been sunny and the water nice and warm.
> 
> I took a walk to the ocean last night and it was neat to see Maui all light up and when you looked across the channel Lanai was all dark. I tried to take a picture but my phone camera didn’t pick it up. I may try my camcorder later.


I hope that your camcorder will capture the individual lights of Maui.  I know that you will show them to us and it is really appreciated by several of us who have followed your thread and others too.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Took my wife to Maka’s Corner for the first time. I don’t know why it she was reluctant to try it.
> 
> Taffy19, I saw the counter you were talking about. I didn’t remember that my first couple of times there.
> 
> Anyway, my wife loved it. She had Shrimp Tempura and I had the Korean Chicken. She even got a bowl of Shumai
> Saimin to go. There Saimin is excellent and this one has Shrimp dumplings.
> 
> View attachment 11822
> 
> View attachment 11823


I am glad that you liked the food too and service was friendly.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> They were recommended to us on Maui where there were several choices of sweet potatoes at the Foodland Grocery Store.
> 
> The produce man was putting them out and they looked different from what we are used to at home so we asked him what to expect.  He said that they were really sweet and not so dry.
> 
> I am not a sweet tooth like my husband is but we decided to buy them anyway and we both liked the taste with a little bit of sea salt from Hawaii.
> 
> We always bring our own Celtic sea salt with us because it tastes so good but Hawaii harvests their own sea salt too!
> 
> I hope that your camcorder will capture the individual lights of Maui.  I know that you will show them to us and it is really appreciated by several of us who have followed your thread and others too.



It’s been a little misty this evening with clouds rolling by. A few times I couldn’t see Maui. So I might not be able to get it tonight but I’ll check it out. 

Maka’s has turned into one of my favorites. Everything I have ever had there has been good. 

We stopped into All Things Molokai today. He moved to across from Mitsaki’s Grocery. He has shirts and is going to have Shave Ice and Açaí Bowls. If your ever on Molokai stop in, really nice people and he has a good selection of shirts. We have become friends with he and his wife pretty quick. We stopped in a few times on this trip already. 

We even met another owner at WaveCrest at his store. They are retired and is living there full time. They are from Minnesota and are on the first floor of the C building.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Similar to the other islands. The Tempura Shrimp plate was $12.50 and the Korean Chicken was $11.50. Most of the prices at the smaller places are about the same. Paddlers Inn and Hiro’s are more expensive. They are more like regular restaurants. Pupu’s around $8 to $12 and entrees $15 to Market Price. MP for catch of the day fish has been about $25.
> 
> Molokai Pizza has a lot of variety on the menu and plates and dinners are $10 to $18. Pizza prices are typical to non-chain  places. $12 to $30 for the biggest pizza. This is dine in or carry out.
> 
> Molokai Burger has variety also. Burgers are $5 to $10. Again dine in or carry out.
> 
> Molokai Burger and Pizza both have A/C and are indoor. Hiro’s and Paddlers Inn are both open air.


I am almost sure that we paid $17.50 per plate for the fresh catch of the day (there was a sign on the counter).  We had to check first if we still had enough money with us and we did for the food and tip.

Thank goodness a bank was very close by to get some more cash to have enough for the additional days.

The fresh fish was the best we had on the three Islands this year because we didn’t go to Mama’s Fish House in Maui.  Their catch is also very fresh but their prices are a lot higher but it is a beautiful spot and with excellent service.


slip said:


> It’s been a little misty this evening with clouds rolling by. A few times I couldn’t see Maui. So I might not be able to get it tonight but I’ll check it out.
> 
> Maka’s has turned into one of my favorites. Everything I have ever had there has been good.
> 
> We stopped into All Things Molokai today. He moved to across from Mitsaki’s Grocery. He has shirts and is going to have Shave Ice and Açaí Bowls. If your ever on Molokai stop in, really nice people and he has a good selection of shirts. We have become friends with he and his wife pretty quick. We stopped in a few times on this trip already.
> 
> We even met another owner at WaveCrest at his store. They are retired and is living there full time. They are from Minnesota and are on the first floor of the C building.


I was afraid that you couldn’t use the camcorder tonight but you still have a few days left so there is a chance to get another clear night.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> I am almost sure that we paid $17.50 per plate for the fresh catch of the day (there was a sign on the counter).  We had to check first if we still had enough money with us and we did for the food and tip.
> 
> Thank goodness a bank was very close by to get some more cash to have enough for the additional days.
> 
> The fresh fish was the best we had on the three Islands this year because we didn’t go to Mama’s Fish House in Maui.  Their catch is also very fresh but their prices are a lot higher but it is a beautiful spot and with excellent service.
> 
> I was afraid that you couldn’t use the camcorder tonight but you still have a few days left so there is a chance to get another clear night.



I wasn’t clear on the catch of the day. I was more referring to Hiro’s and Paddlers Inn. Maka’s and Ono Fish and Shrimp would be cheaper like Taffy19 said.

I’ll have to take out the garbage tonight so I walk down and check if I can see the lights then. It’s cloudy but I can still see Maui so it may work. Otherwise like you said I have a few days left.

Maka’s does take cards. I have a hard time remembering who does and who doesn’t it it seems like most do. But there are definitely some that don’t like the CookHouse.

We did open a Bank of Hawaii account since we bought the condo. Our rental income is direct deposited in there. It’s nice because we can transfer money from our Wisconsin Credit Union to that account for free. It makes it a free and easy to grab cash when needed.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> I wasn’t clear on the catch of the day. I was more referring to Hiro’s and Paddlers Inn. Maka’s and Ono Fish and Shrimp would be cheaper like Taffy19 said.
> 
> I’ll have to take out the garbage tonight so I walk down and check if I can see the lights then. It’s cloudy but I can still see Maui so it may work. Otherwise like you said I have a few days left.
> 
> Maka’s does take cards. I have a hard time remembering who does and who doesn’t it it seems like most do. But there are definitely some that don’t like the CookHouse.
> 
> We did open a Bank of Hawaii account since we bought the condo. Our rental income is direct deposited in there. It’s nice because we can transfer money from our Wisconsin Credit Union to that account for free. It makes it free and easy to grab cash when needed.


We were at two places where they normally take credit cards but the cc machines were broken.

We paid cash here because we had to both pay the bill to have enough.  The other one was at a little store but I don’t remember the name anymore.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> We were at two places where they normally take credit cards but the cc machines were broken.
> 
> We paid cash here because we had to both pay the bill to have enough.  The other one was at a little store but I don’t remember the name anymore.



I haven’t had that happen yet but we have been a few places where things weren’t available because they didn’t come over on the barge.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> I haven’t had that happen yet but we have been a few places where things weren’t available because they didn’t come over on the barge.


What would you do without barges?  You couldn’t live so far away from the mainland.

If you order smaller items from Amazon or other stores how do they ship it to you?  Do you have FedEx service?


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> What would you do without barges?  You couldn’t live so far away from the mainland.
> 
> If you order smaller items from Amazon or other stores how do they ship it to you?  Do you have FedEx service?



Yes, UPS and FedEx and not just for small items. We ordered our Lanai furniture from Amazon and they delivered it free with Prime. It took ten days, not bad. Sounds like Sam’s Club on Maui ships free too, plus Costco. Just takes more planning. 

Makani Kai, the small airline that we took on this trip is starting a service. You go online and choose from the available restaurants on Oahu and Maui. You place your order and the food will be taken to the airport. Then Makani Kai will fly it over on the next flight. Then you just pick it up at the airport. Makani Kai is doing it for free but there is a charge to get it delivered from the restaurant to the airport. We’ll see how that goes over. 

I was able to get a video of the lights tonight. It’s not as good as I had hoped but you should be able to see it. I had to figure out how to put the camera in night mode but I got it. The lights didn’t show until I zoomed it about three quarters. I have to download it before I can put the link on here.


----------



## slip

Here’s the night video showing the lights of Maui from WaveCrest. Not as good as I hoped but you’ll get the idea. These lights are visible with the naked eye. I put my camcorder on night mode and it didn’t pick them up until I was at about three quarters zoom. 

I mentioned that I was going to pan over to show Lanai but there is no lights over there. Then I was thinking that on Maui they might not see much over here in Molokai. I think I did look while I was at Kihei and I don’t remember seeing anything.


----------



## linsj

Do most of the restaurants you mentioned a few posts ago take credit cards, or are they cash only?


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Here’s the night video showing the lights of Maui from WaveCrest. Not as good as I hoped but you’ll get the idea. These lights are visible with the naked eye. I put my camcorder on night mode and it didn’t pick them up until I was at about three quarters zoom.
> 
> I mentioned that I was going to pan over to show Lanai but there is no lights over there. Then I was thinking that on Maui they might not see much over here in Molokai. I think I did look while I was at Kihei and I don’t remember seeing anything.


You should be able to see them with your naked eye even if it is not a very clear night.

I wonder what the very bright light is on the right and the one on the left may be a cruise ship in the Lahaina harbor because it is further away from the shoreline?

I never saw any lights on Molokai from the Maui Ocean Club but you may see them from the Westin Resorts?

We are often here when the moon is full and I have seen the Island of Lanai visible at night from our Lanai and the reflection of the moon on the ocean too.  These are the memories that you will never forget.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> You should be able to see them with your naked eye even if it is not a very clear night.
> 
> I wonder what the very bright light is on the right and the one on the left may be a cruise ship in the Lahaina harbor because it is further away from the shoreline?
> 
> I never saw any lights on Molokai from the Maui Ocean Club but you may see them from the Westin Resorts?
> 
> We are often here when the moon is full and I have seen the Island of Lanai visible at night from our Lanai and the reflection of the moon on the ocean too.  These are the memories that you will never forget.



Yes, we can see the lights with our naked eye easily. My battery went out on my wireless mic so the sound cut out after a little bit. I may try again tonight. 

I was wondering what that bright light was too? I can see a lot of the lights right from my lanai. 

It was hard to pickup what I could see with my eyes and try to get that on the camera.


----------



## slip

linsj said:


> Do most of the restaurants you mentioned a few posts ago take credit cards, or are they cash only?




Yes, I’ll go through a few. 

Takes credit Cards

Maka’s Corner
Sundown Deli
Hiro’s 
Paddlers Inn
Molokai Burger 
Ono Fish and Shrimp
Dave’s Hawaiian Ice Cream


Don’t take Cards

Molokai Pizza 
The Cookhouse 
Goods and Grindz


----------



## slip

My wife is having her bowl of Saimin with Shrimp Dumplings from Maka’s Corner for breakfast this morning. I’m having a piece of my Molokai Hot Bread with Guava and cream cheese.


----------



## slip

I have a friend coming back to the Lanai every day for some Molokai Bread.


----------



## slip

Gorgeous day to hang around by the Pool/Cabana. I got my lapse in the pool done so now I can relax. 

I realtor brought by a couple looking at a unit here. I let them in the pool area and the guy had a lot of questions for me. I talked to the couple after the realtor had left too. They are going to come back in the evening too. I should get a commission on this one.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> I have a friend coming back to the Lanai every day for some Molokai Bread.
> 
> View attachment 11844




"Common Mynah." 

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> "Common Mynah."
> 
> Dave



I knew you’d know.


----------



## Fredflintstone

It’s pictures like this that really reaffirm how beautiful nature is. It’s so nice to just sit outside and watch all the wonderful things going on around you.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> I knew you’d know.



They're first cousins to the Indian Mynahs pet stores used to sell.  The shiny black ones.  Common Mynahs have dull feathers, but the same capacity for speech.  They make a zillion sounds, and are kind of interesting to watch.  They are everywhere in Hawaii.

Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng

slip said:


> Then I was thinking that on Maui they might not see much over here in Molokai. I think I did look while I was at Kihei and I don’t remember seeing anything.



While staying at Nipili some years ago, one night I stared across the water at Molokai to see if I could see any lights. I was able to spot two lonely sets of headlights that would appear and disappear as the cars went around bends in the road. That was all I could see!

BTW, I've been really enjoying your posts and videos, slip.


----------



## slip

PcflEZFlng said:


> While staying at Nipili some years ago, one night I stared across the water at Molokai to see if I could see any lights. I was able to spot two lonely sets of headlights that would appear and disappear as the cars went around bends in the road. That was all I could see!
> 
> BTW, I've been really enjoying your posts and videos, slip.




Thank You, I enjoy posting. I do some posts on a blog on my website too. I had someone contact me today and rented the whole month of February 2020. 
And he’s from Green Bay Wisconsin. 

Yep, that’s what I remember about looking over to Molokai.


----------



## slip

Starting off with a Li Hing Mui Margarita and a Hawaii Sunset at Hiro’s.


----------



## Fredflintstone

slip said:


> Starting off with a Li Hing Mui Margarita and a Hawaii Sunset at Hiro’s.
> 
> View attachment 11849



Poor slip....roughing it in Molokai....  Working 4 more years huh?  Yep.  I see the house in WI sold along with the other belongings to acquire $$$ to last you until you can get that 401k. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Fredflintstone said:


> Poor slip....roughing it in Molokai....  Working 4 more years huh?  Yep.  I see the house in WI sold along with the other belongings to acquire $$$ to last you until you can get that 401k.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Well there’s always my wife’s 401k, she can touch hers without penalty........


----------



## Fredflintstone

slip said:


> Well there’s always my wife’s 401k, she can touch hers without penalty........



There you go...you can be a kept man.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone

Small price to pay to be a beach bum calling your buddies in WI in the dead of winter telling them the current temperature in Molokai....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Fredflintstone said:


> Small price to pay to be a beach bum calling your buddies in WI in the dead of winter telling them the current temperature in Molokai....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Heck, they are already tired of that. 

In reality the issue is with healthcare. Paying for that until Medicare will be tough.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Starting off with a Li Hing Mui Margarita and a Hawaii Sunset at Hiro’s.
> 
> View attachment 11849


You are so lucky to be there again for your favorite drinks and already making friends on the Island too.

Do you still have snow at home or is it finally spring?


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> You are so lucky to be there again for your favorite drinks and already making friends on the Island too.
> 
> Do you still have snow at home or is it finally spring?



Finally spring, I see from my cameras that the lawn needs to be mowed now. It snowed before we left.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> You are so lucky to be there again for your favorite drinks and already making friends on the Island too.
> 
> Do you still have snow at home or is it finally spring?



Yes, we are blessed. My wife was just saying yesterday, that she couldn’t believe that the condo was really ours.


----------



## Fredflintstone

slip said:


> Yes, we are blessed. My wife was just saying yesterday, that she couldn’t believe that the condo was really ours.



You and your wife worked very hard for many years to earn it.  Enjoy it my friend, you earned all of it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Finally spring, I see from my cameras that the lawn needs to be mowed now. It snowed before we left.


That’s a chore you don’t have to do when you are living here nor shoveling snow.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> That’s a chore you don’t have to do when you are living here nor shoveling snow.




That was definitely part of the plan!!


----------



## slip

Beautiful sunset for dinner!


----------



## slip

Kolbi Ribs and Kauai Shrimp and the second dish is Shrimp and Scallop Basilli linguine.


----------



## taffy19

Enjoy the dinner and evening, slip.  Tomorrow will be a busy day and a long flight home on Saturday.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Enjoy the dinner and evening, slip.  Tomorrow will be a busy day and a long flight home on Saturday.



We really don’t have much to pack so we can still enjoy a full day tomorrow. I think we will stop at the street sale in Town Saturday morning. 

Busy day here with people moving in and checking out. I saw someone going into the unit above us today. And there was a family that got here earlier today that were by the pool. 

We couldn’t have had better weather. Just awesome, only rained on three days and each time was done by 10am. Trade winds were fantastic too. 103 days until we return.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> We really don’t have much to pack so we can still enjoy a full day tomorrow. I think we will stop at the street sale in Town Saturday morning.
> 
> Busy day here with people moving in and checking out. I saw someone going into the unit above us today. And there was a family that got here earlier today that were by the pool.
> 
> We couldn’t have had better weather. Just awesome, only rained on three days and each time was done by 10am. Trade winds were fantastic too. 103 days until we return.


My gosh!  It seems like you just got there.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> My gosh!  It seems like you just got there.



This one didn’t go by fast for us. We had a very leisurely schedule. 

Looks like great weather again today. I tried to redo the lights of Maui last night but it was really cloudy over by Maui and I couldn’t see any. I’ll try again tonight.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> This one didn’t go by fast for us. We had a very leisurely schedule.
> 
> Looks like great weather again today. I tried to redo the lights of Maui last night but it was really cloudy over by Maui and I couldn’t see any. I’ll try again tonight.


In Hawaii,  the weather changes so fast and the official weather report is often wrong but is right at one mile further from where you are.

I have a movie clip from our Lanai where it shows a downpour while the sun was still shining to the right all in the same short movie.


----------



## b2bailey

slip said:


> Heck, they are already tired of that.
> 
> In reality the issue is with healthcare. Paying for that until Medicare will be tough.


wondering about availability of medical there...


----------



## Luanne

b2bailey said:


> wondering about availability of medical there...


I've heard that even on the other islands, if the problem is severe enough they fly the patient to Honolulu.  I know Maui has a lot of clinics and facilities available, that might be where someone from Molokai would start out.  It's been awhile since we've been to Molokai and luckily we didn't need medical attention while we were there so we weren't looking for it and I have no idea what is available.


----------



## slip

b2bailey said:


> wondering about availability of medical there...



There are two clinics here and the hospital. We actually just drove by the hospital a couple days ago. It is new and modern but we have not had to use it, Thankfully. 

From the people I have talked to, it is similar to the hospital in the small town that I live in. Anything major and I would have to be Med-flighted to Madison. Here it would be Oahu. There is a card residents can purchase that will cover the cost of the flight for medical reasons. The cost for that was under $100 annually.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> There are two clinics here and the hospital. We actually just drove by the hospital a couple days ago. It is new and modern but we have not had to use it, Thankfully.
> 
> From the people I have talked to, it is similar to the hospital in the small town that I live in. Anything major and I would have to be Med-flighted to Madison. Here it would be Oahu. There is a card residents can purchase that will cover the cost of the flight for medical reasons. The cost for that was under $100 annually.


A local person told me this too and I believe that she mentioned $85.00 per year but you need it or you would pay an awful lot more to be transported to another Island if you have a heart attack or a stroke or need a major surgery.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> A local person told me this too and I believe that she mentioned $85.00 per year but you need it or you would pay an awful lot more to be transported to another Island if you have a heart attack or a stroke or need a major surgery.



Yes, $85 sounds right. I have it written down from when I talked to my realtor.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Yes, $85 sounds right. I have it written down from when I talked to my realtor.


For a tourist, your credit card may cover this expense or your travel insurance you have bought but I doubt that this will cover to fly you home to your local hospital in case you need a long hospital stay.

It may be covered by your employment firm but not when you are retired.  This is how I understand it.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> For a tourist, your credit card may cover this expense or your travel insurance you have bought but I doubt that this will cover to fly you home to your local hospital in case you need a long hospital stay.
> 
> It may be covered by your employment firm but not when you are retired.  This is how I understand it.



Yes, that’s the way I understand it too.


----------



## slip

Lazy day today. We had to stop into Kaunakakai town to get a few things and talk to the property manager. Now we are slowly packing things away in the owners closet. We leave tomorrow at noon for Maui and then Maui to Chicago and Chicago to Madison. We should be home at about 11am on Sunday. 

We planned really good in food. We won’t have to throw anything.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Lazy day today. We had to stop into Kaunakakai town to get a few things and talk to the property manager. Now we are slowly packing things away in the owners closet. We leave tomorrow at noon for Maui and then Maui to Chicago and Chicago to Madison. We should be home at about 11am on Sunday.
> 
> We planned really good in food. We won’t have to throw anything.




You did a great job this first week in the new place.  I can tell you two will enjoy living there.  Have a safe trip home, Jeff.  We're off to New Orleans first thing in the morning.  

Dave


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Lazy day today. We had to stop into Kaunakakai town to get a few things and talk to the property manager. Now we are slowly packing things away in the owners closet. We leave tomorrow at noon for Maui and then Maui to Chicago and Chicago to Madison. We should be home at about 11am on Sunday.
> 
> We planned really good in food. We won’t have to throw anything.


That is a long journey home and I wish you safe flights and the rest of your journey.

It was a lot of fun and interesting to read your posts and seeing your pictures and videos too.


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> You did a great job this first week in the new place.  I can tell you two will enjoy living there.  Have a safe trip home, Jeff.  We're off to New Orleans first thing in the morning.
> 
> Dave



Safe travels to you too Dave!! You’ll love New Orleans.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> That is a long journey home and I wish you safe flights and the rest of your journey.
> 
> It was a lot of fun and interesting to read your posts and seeing your pictures and videos too.



Thank You, I enjoy doing the posts. I will try again tonight on the lights if Maui but  it’s cloudy over there now. Looks like it’s raining over there.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Thank You, I enjoy doing the posts. I will try again tonight on the lights if Maui but  it’s cloudy over there now. Looks like it’s raining over there.


It may still be clear later in the evening.  If not this evening, you will be back again.  We’ll see it next time!


----------



## chellej

Slip

You should write a travel guide.  The trip we took to Molokai was my husbands favorite but what I found frustrating was that all of the information that I found was really outdated.  Most everything still referred to the Sheraton and the ranch.  I could not find any information on local beaches and how to get to them.  I did find Denisem's travel summary very helpful but I would have enjoyed it more with more information.  

You have us all wanting to go to Molokai


----------



## TheHolleys87

chellej said:


> Slip
> 
> You should write a travel guide.  The trip we took to Molokai was my husbands favorite but what I found frustrating was that all of the information that I found was really outdated.  Most everything still referred to the Sheraton and the ranch.  I could not find any information on local beaches and how to get to them.  I did find Denisem's travel summary very helpful but I would have enjoyed it more with more information.
> 
> You have us all wanting to go to Molokai



Yes, yes!!


----------



## slip

I did get another video of the lights of Maui last night and I did change the battery in my mic. 

I’ll post it when I get back to Wisconsin.


----------



## slip

chellej said:


> Slip
> 
> You should write a travel guide.  The trip we took to Molokai was my husbands favorite but what I found frustrating was that all of the information that I found was really outdated.  Most everything still referred to the Sheraton and the ranch.  I could not find any information on local beaches and how to get to them.  I did find Denisem's travel summary very helpful but I would have enjoyed it more with more information.
> 
> You have us all wanting to go to Molokai




Thank You, I’ll have to look into the best way to do that. I think I’d be able to have a good start on one.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> I did get another video of the lights of Maui last night and I did change the battery in my mic.
> 
> I’ll post it when I get back to Wisconsin.


Did it get clear later?

This happened to us on Maui too.  I booked a stargazing tour on the roof of the Hyatt Regency Hotel for 8 PM but they canceled the trip.

At 8 PM, it was the most beautiful starry night but they go by the official weather report and have to notify the the people early enough or they would be on their way to the Hotel already and that makes sense.  Since I booked in the beginning of our trip, I could book again.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Did it get clear later?
> 
> This happened to us on Maui too.  I booked a stargazing tour on the roof of the Hyatt Regency Hotel for 8 PM but they canceled the trip.
> 
> At 8 PM, it was the most beautiful starry night but they go by the official weather report and have to notify the the people early enough or they would be on their way to the Hotel already and that makes sense.  Since I booked in the beginning of our trip, I could book again.



There was a full moon between the islands and some clouds were rolling through but it was clear. With the naked eye I can see the lights better but it still worked good when I zoomed in.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> There was a full moon between the islands and some clouds were rolling through but it was clear. With the naked eye I can see the lights better but it still worked good when I zoomed in.


Same full moon here and I was wondering if it cleared up at your location.  I am looking forward to see your video. 

TUGger “ ronandjoan “ have a blog and I have seen them from others here too.  I have read hers without being a member.


----------



## MrockStar

Thanks for your videos Jeff, really enjoyed them. AL


----------



## slip

MrockStar said:


> Thanks for your videos Jeff, really enjoyed them. AL



Two more coming too. Plus some nice pictures from my flight from Molokai to Maui. They flew right over Kalaupapa. 

Almost had a really bad snafu. About a month ago Makani Kai changed my flight time about 45 minutes earlier. I forgot to reprint it and we missed the flight. 
Luckily, Mokulele had two seats on there next flight and we still caught our Maui flight in plenty of time. 

Makani Kai gave me a credit so I get a free one way next time so no loss. I may ask if I can put that towards a flight to Kalaupapa so we can take the tour in August. 

Nice flight to Chicago, we left about 15 minutes late and arrived 25 minutes early. 

Now our last short flight to Madison is delayed. It started out an Hour and a half delayed, now it’s only an hour delayed. 

Raining in Chicago and Madison. Hope it’s not too bad, we have a 45 minute drive after the short flight.


----------



## slip

We’ll we ended up an hour late. I must have gotten 10 messages with gate and time changes. But not too bad in the end.


----------



## TheHolleys87

I’m going to miss reading your daily reports! Looking forward to your end of August visit, as I’m sure you and your DW are too!


----------



## slip

TheHolleys87 said:


> I’m going to miss reading your daily reports! Looking forward to your end of August visit, as I’m sure you and your DW are too!



Thank you!!

103 Days!!


----------



## linsj

Your reports have convinced me I need to spend a week or two on Molokai. Thanks for taking time to let us come along with you.


----------



## b2bailey

Perhaps there is a part time job awaiting you there -- Chamber of Commerce or travel bureau?


----------



## slip

linsj said:


> Your reports have convinced me I need to spend a week or two on Molokai. Thanks for taking time to let us come along with you.



Awesome, if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## slip

b2bailey said:


> Perhaps there is a part time job awaiting you there -- Chamber of Commerce or travel bureau?



I’d do that.


----------



## slip

We finally made it to Madison. A couple hours late but not bad. Now to get the car and get home.


----------



## slip

Just starting to get a little caught up here at home. I got some nice pictures of Kalaupapa on the small plane ride back to Maui. I wanted to post those first. I have to upload the night lights of Maui this weekend.


----------



## taffy19

Thanks for the pictures.  The plane ride is fun.  On our way up, we could see the cockpit and instrument panels but on our way back they had the curtain closed.

Looking forward to your movie, slip.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  The plane ride is fun.  On our way up, we could see the cockpit and instrument panels but on our way back they had the curtain closed.
> 
> Looking forward to your movie, slip.



We flew Makani Kai this time and they don’t have the small walls an curtain like Mokulele so we were able to see everything too. I don’t think they ever closed the curtains on any of our flights.


----------



## slip

I finally got around to my last videos. I have a new walk through of the condo uploading now and I will post it when it’s done. 

This is a new one of the night lights of Maui seen at the WaveCrest resort on Molokai. I had to change the battery in My mic in the last one so hopefully this one is a little better.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> I finally got around to my last videos. I have a new walk through of the condo uploading now and I will post it when it’s done.
> 
> This is a new one of the night lights of Maui seen at the WaveCrest resort on Molokai. I had to change the battery in My mic in the last one so hopefully this one is a little better.


Very interesting and showing lights higher up too but I am still not sure where exactly it is.  Someone may know and post it.  Thanks for sharing again.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Very interesting and showing lights higher up too but I am still not sure where exactly it is.  Someone may know and post it.  Thanks for sharing again.



Yes, I want to look at a map and try to figure it out.


----------



## slip

Here’s an updated video on the inside of our condo. It’s a little more open. We got rid of some clutter.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Here’s an updated video on the inside of our condo. It’s a little more open. We got rid of some clutter.


I enjoyed your update movie of the inside of your condo with your view on Maui and watching the whales breaching right in front of you during whale season and the lights at night!

I see you moving in yourself rather than renting it out for 4 or 5 more years and I don’t blame you.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> I enjoyed your update movie of the inside of your condo with your view on Maui and watching the whales breaching right in front of you during whale season and the lights at night!
> 
> I see you moving in yourself rather than renting it out for 4 or 5 more years and I don’t blame you.



I’d love to. I only turn 56 in June and am not quite set up for that yet but maybe 4 years instead of 6. 

The renting for the most part will probably come to an end in two years when my wife retires. She will be there during the busiest time for rentals. So the only opportunity left for rentals would be December around Christmas. I don’t see us going there for that. I won’t be able to get that week off at work for two more years anyway. There is a guy who has more seniority than me that always takes it. Sounds like he has two more years.

We will do the finishing touches on the place when my wife retires. That way we’ll have it the way we want it when we are there full time. My wife definitely wants new countertops in the kitchen and maybe an update on the flooring or just tile in the kitchen. Not really too much, possibly some updates in the bathroom. The new lanai door and all the windows get replaced in June.

Well, 92 days until we return.


----------



## slip

Interesting twist just happened at work today. The position I have here in Wisconsin was just posted for Hawaii. It’s a new position for that operating company. It covers Oahu, Maui, The Big Island, Kauai and Guam.

They will probably want me to live on Oahu but I would ask if I could live on another island. Living on Oahu May be a deal breaker for me. I just don’t think we could afford it.

Then if we could be on another island, my other issue is my wife has too more years to go before she will get social security and she won’t have a job there and probably won’t want to start anything new.

Timing is kind of bad but it’s never good so we’ll see. I just found this out a few minutes ago so my wife doesn’t even know yet.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Interest twist just happened at work today. The position I have here in Wisconsin was just posted for Hawaii. It’s a new position for that operating company. It covers Oahu, Maui, The Big Island, Kauai and Guam.
> 
> They will probably want me to live on Oahu but I would ask if I could live on another island. Living on Oahu May be a deal breaker for me. I just don’t think we could afford it.
> 
> Then if we could be on another island, my other issue is my wife has too more years to go before she will get social security and she won’t have a job there and probably won’t want to start anything new.
> 
> Timing is kind of bad but it’s never good so we’ll see. I just found this out a few minutes ago so my wife doesn’t even know yet.


Big decisions again but you and your wife will figure it out!  An opening for this position two years later would have been perfect timing for you.

Let us know how your wife will react on this news.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> Interest twist just happened at work today. The position I have here in Wisconsin was just posted for Hawaii. It’s a new position for that operating company. It covers Oahu, Maui, The Big Island, Kauai and Guam.
> 
> They will probably want me to live on Oahu but I would ask if I could live on another island. Living on Oahu May be a deal breaker for me. I just don’t think we could afford it.
> 
> Then if we could be on another island, my other issue is my wife has too more years to go before she will get social security and she won’t have a job there and probably won’t want to start anything new.
> 
> Timing is kind of bad but it’s never good so we’ll see. I just found this out a few minutes ago so my wife doesn’t even know yet.


If this job is just posted now there may be a possibility that another opening will come along, just at the right time for you.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> If this job is just posted now there may be a possibility that another opening will come along, just at the right time for you.



It’s a possibility but you never know. Timing doesn’t always work out. I know that.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Big decisions again but you and your wife will figure it out!  An opening for this position two years later would have been perfect timing for you.
> 
> Let us know how your wife will react on this news.



Well, her jaw hit the floor. 
Then she said that i’m Going to get there before her.   So then we started to go over all the scenarios and then we decided to not worry about it too much. A lot of things will have to fall in place and there will be a lot of steps along the way.

First step was telling my President I was applying and I did that today. He was great and said I have his recommendation. Now I have to apply. Tomorrow I just have to add a few things to my resume and post it on the application online.

Then it’s the big waiting game until I get to the second interview where I can ask some questions. Our company is so new there that I don’t think they have a lot of our systems in place.

So we’ll see how it goes.


----------



## Fredflintstone

Oh my Slip...now getting creative are we? Yup, keep the 401k and get a job in Hawaii instead. Great thinking.

It’s amazing how the creative juices flow when one doesn’t want to stomach another winter in Wisconsin.  

Good luck!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Fredflintstone said:


> Oh my Slip...now getting creative are we? Yup, keep the 401k and get a job in Hawaii instead. Great thinking.
> 
> It’s amazing how the creative juices flow when one doesn’t want to stomach another winter in Wisconsin.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That is true!!  But it easy to come up with other options when the job I would do gets posted. 

We actually acquired HFM Food Service a couple years ago and I had hoped this might happen but I know they want the person to work out of Oahu. So I wasn’t putting much stock in it. I’m still not, but I will go as far as I can with it and who knows, they might more flexible than I think.


----------



## DaveNV

Jeff, if things turn out, and you do need a place on Oahu, I have a real estate broker friend there.  I can hook you up.  Let me know.

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Jeff, if things turn out, and you do need a place on Oahu, I have a real estate broker friend there.  I can hook you up.  Let me know.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave. I may take you up on that. I have to see how much help the HR department will give me also. If it happens we won’t be buying. We will rent until Retirement. 

Didn’t really have much time to go over it with my wife. We will be talking about the scenarios more tonight and this weekend. 

I officially submitted my application with my resume today.


----------



## geist1223

May the Force be with you.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> I officially submitted my application with my resume today.


We are all living vicariously through you.


----------



## TXTortoise

Corporate move allowance to buy your house and pay relocation and cost-of-living expense expense adjustments might make it doable. Plus everyone else applying will be dealing with cost of living also. 

Factor in airfare for weekends on Molokai? 

We all live in Hawaii vicariously through you Skip.


----------



## slip

TXTortoise said:


> Corporate move allowance to buy your house and pay relocation and cost-of-living expense expense adjustments might make it doable. Plus everyone else applying will be dealing with cost of living also.
> 
> Factor in airfare for weekends on Molokai?
> 
> We all live in Hawaii vicariously through you Skip.



I will be pretty interested to know how many people apply. My Regional Director will let me know. 

Right now my wife is saying no to Oahu. So if I have to be based on Oahu, I’m either on my own for two years until my wife retires or I turn it down. If I can be based on any other island, I’m going and my wife will decide when we see what island it will be. That’s as far as I’m looking right now.


----------



## slip

I added a little bit of Molokai to my car today. I added a picture of the Cabana and pool area at WaveCrest to my radio.


----------



## slip

I was looking at the map to see about those lights I see at night on Maui from WaveCrest on Molokai and it looks like the lights on the left of my video would be of Ka’anapali and the lights on the right side would be Lahaina. WaveCrest is in Ualapu’e on the map. 

I was looking up the cities the HFM warehouses are in on the different islands. They are in Lihue, Hilo, Kahului and Honolulu.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> I was looking at the map to see about those lights I see at night on Maui from WaveCrest on Molokai and it looks like the lights on the left of my video would be of Ka’anapali and the lights on the right side would be Lahaina. WaveCrest is in Ualapu’e on the map.
> 
> I was looking up the cities the HFM warehouses are in on the different islands. They are in Lihue, Hilo, Kahului and Honolulu.
> 
> View attachment 12202


Interesting to see the map.  I am positive that I recognized the towers of the Hyatt, Marriott and the Kaanapali Alii Resort.  We stopped at several places on our way and saw several fishponds too.  It already seems so long ago.


----------



## slip

I had my first phone interview today. Not much, they only verified what I do and asked why I was applying. The next one Is the person I will be able to ask all my questions to.


----------



## LJT

slip said:


> I had my first phone interview today. Not much, they only verified what I do and asked why I was applying. The next one Is the person I will be able to ask all my questions to.


Best of luck!!


----------



## slip

Got my call today for the second call. This one is with the person who would be my regional director. It’s scheduled for Wednesday at 2:30pm and could go a half hour. Heck, I have enough questions that will probably fill a half hour. 

I have all my questions written down and we’ll see how she starts it and we’ll go from there.


----------



## Passepartout

slip said:


> Got my call today for the second call. This one is with the person who would be my regional director. It’s scheduled for Wednesday at 2:30pm and could go a half hour. Heck, I have enough questions that will probably fill a half hour.
> 
> I have all my questions written down ao we’ll see how she starts it and we’ll go from there.


I can hear her replies from here: "I'll get back to ya on that."


----------



## DeniseM

Jeff - It's so funny that you would bring this up, because before he retired, my husband was a GM in the food industry, and when we'd drive by an HFM Warehouse in Hawaii he'd say, "I wonder if I could get a job there."


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - It's so funny that you would bring this up, because before he retired, my husband was a GM in the food industry, and when we'd drive by an HFM Warehouse in Hawaii he'd say, "I wonder if I could get a job there."



If I get an offer and turn it down, he could apply to be the Food Safety Manager.


----------



## DeniseM

Is that what you are applying for?


----------



## slip

Passepartout said:


> I can hear her replies from here: "I'll get back to ya on that."



I am a little worried about that. She is new and has been in that position less than a year. I am asking basic questions 
About what systems they have for monitoring the things we watch for and how audits are handled between the different locations, among other things. 

They will probably be implementing the systems I currently work with so I would have to get those set up. That’s isn’t a problem since I have done it before. If she can’t answer those questions, that won’t be great but I’ll just have to roll with it. 

I think my regional director let here know how interested I am and may have let her know about my question of being on another island. I guess I will find out in Wednesday. 

On Thursday, the next day, I have my bi-weekly call with my regional director so I can find out if he knows any more. I do have to call him on something so I could call him tomorrow and do some hinting.


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Is that what you are applying for?



Yes, that’s my current job title here at the Baraboo, Wisconsin location. It is a relatively new position at each warehouse. I was one of the first and that was almost 5 years ago.


----------



## slip

For those of you who have been to Kauai, the warehouse is located south of the airport. If you are going south, instead of turning left at the light to go into the Alamo car rental, you take a right and it’s right in that corner. You can see it right on Kapule Hwy. The signage is still HFM.


----------



## slip

So I had my second call this afternoon and I was right, it took the whole half hour. 

My company uses the star method so the first ten minutes was answering four questions. Those are the, Tell me about a time when you had a conflict working with another department and how did you handle it, type questions.   I’ve been in both sides of interviews with these before so those went fine. 

Then she went on to explain what is going on with the warehouses and the people in place now. She did a good job and answered many of my questions with her background information on the situation there, so a lot of the questions I had written down I was able to just scratch them off.  I still had a few questions and she knew most of the answers. She has been to all the warehouses but you can tell she wasn’t too hands on with them. 

There’s going to be a ton to do and it’s right up my alley for what I like to do. So that was good. So my main question was with which island I could live on. The job description shows travel as up to
60% of the time. So I asked, since there is so much travel with the position, is it possible to be based on any of the islands. Unfortunately, she said that there is one President and one VP of Operations and they are all based in Oahu. So it sounds like no flexibility there so I just moved on to my next question.  

After I was finished with my questions she said that there were a couple more applicants but she was going to set up a Skype conference with me, her, the VP of Operations and the President of the Hawaii warehouses. 

So I either made it to the last round or I am the last round.  

The odds are really good I will get offered this job. I’m sure I won’t get offered the position at the next round. It would probably come a few days after. With not being able to be on a different island pretty much off the table, it will really depend on the salary. From what I read and in talking to others on the island, the cost of living isn’t always reflected in salaries so I’m not holding my breath. The only way I’m going to live on Oahu is with a substantial raise.

Depending how the Skype conference with the President goes, I still may bring up the other islands again. I would only bring it up if is going extremely well and the timing is right. Otherwise, I will let that go and see what the offer is. 

So, I probably have another week or two before I know more. Although, she also asked how quick I could get out there. I told her I was surprised by that question on my first call, thinking they should have some guidelines but of course they don’t. But I told her I talked to my HR  VP and he didn’t really know either but ended out saying 30 days.


----------



## TXTortoise

If the salary is marginally acceptable, you might save the other island option until after you hear the number. 

“As you know Hawaii has a very high cost of living. I would love this job and might be able to make it to work if I was able to live on one of the other islands”

This, of course, after you think you have their best offer and relocation package.


----------



## 4Sunsets

slip said:


> So I had my second call this afternoon and I was right, it took the whole half hour.
> 
> My company uses the star method so the first ten minutes was answering four questions. Those are the, Tell me about a time when you had a conflict working with another department and how did you handle it, type questions.   I’ve been in both sides of interviews with these before so those went fine.
> 
> Then she went on to explain what is going on with the warehouses and the people in place now. She did a good job and answered many of my questions with her background information on the situation there, so a lot of the questions I had written down I was able to just scratch them off.  I still had a few questions and she knew most of the answers. She has been to all the warehouses but you can tell she wasn’t too hands on with them.
> 
> There’s going to be a ton to do and it’s right up my alley for what I like to do. So that was good. So my main question was with which island I could live on. The job description shows travel as up to
> 60% of the time. So I asked, since there is so much travel with the position, is it possible to be based on any of the islands. Unfortunately, she said that there is one President and one VP of Operations and they are all based in Oahu. So it sounds like no flexibility there so I just moved on to my next question.
> 
> After I was finished with my questions she said that there were a couple more applicants but she was going to set up a Skype conference with me, her, the VP of Operations and the President of the Hawaii warehouses.
> 
> So I either made it to the last round or I am the last round.
> 
> The odds are really good I will get offered this job. I’m sure I won’t get offered the position at the next round. It would probably come a few days after. With not being able to be on a different island pretty much off the table, it will really depend on the salary. From what I read and in talking to others on the island, the cost of living isn’t always reflected in salaries so I’m not holding my breath. The only way I’m going to live on Oahu is with a substantial raise.
> 
> Depending how the Skype conference with the President goes, I still may bring up the other islands again. I would only bring it up if is going extremely well and the timing is right. Otherwise, I will let that go and see what the offer is.
> 
> So, I probably have another week or two before I know more. Although, she also asked how quick I could get out there. I told her I was surprised by that question on my first call, thinking they should have some guidelines but of course they don’t. But I told her I talked to my HR  VP and he didn’t really know either but ended out saying 30 days.



Good luck! Big change Wisconsin to Hawaii


----------



## Luanne

4Sunsets said:


> Good luck! Big change Wisconsin to Hawaii


Did you know that Jeff (slip) and his wife have already purchased a condo on Molokai and plan to retire there?


----------



## silentg

I hope this works out for you and your wife. I’ve been following your post and wish you the best!
Silentg


----------



## taffy19

I hope so too for you and your wife, Jeff.  

These are big decisions to make in a hurry.  Keep my fingers crossed that it works out for the best for your career now and retirement not too far away.


----------



## slip

Wow, Thank You everyone for well wishes!! TUG is awesome!!

I want to say a few things I already know. A lot of it from working 35 years there and I have been able to verify most of this from people I know throughout the corporation with current climate and economy taken into account.

This is a Manager position and there is no help with relocation, not negotiable, it’s corporate policy. It doesn’t bother me as much because I was going to retire there and move anyway so I would have had that cost.

Also, about salary, they are going to make an offer and odds are that’s it. Even variances of $1,000 to $2,000 are extremely rare. One thing I don’t know yet is the range for Hawaii. I know it is in one of plus states that pays more but I don’t know how much yet.  Now this won’t stop me from asking but I know the way this usually goes.

I don’t think the other island thing will happen either right now. But if I get it and evaluate the whole situation and find a way to make it work, I think it’s a possibility in the future.

One thing I may be able to get out of them is more time off, especially this year with all that involved with the relocation. I wouldn’t be surprised if I could get a few weeks out of them.

They will offer and if I don’t take it, they will go to the next person. If there is no next person, they will repost it and start over. It’s always been that way here. But I will say, that they have always treated me well and payed me fairly.

My wife and I have been talking about it and if I get an offer the odds are greater right now that I accept, than turning it down. We have been right on track with our plan for me to retire in six years. So turning it down and waiting is the safest thing to do. We can make this work by hitting savings, which is much less since buying the condo.   But right now we are thinking of giving this a try.

Oh, I forgot, my Skype meeting is set for next Wednesday. First with the regional Director again and then the VP and the President in Hawaii.


----------



## 4Sunsets

Luanne said:


> Did you know that Jeff (slip) and his wife have already purchased a condo on Molokai and plan to retire there?



Wow, congrats!

And good luck with the skype meeting Jeff!


----------



## slip

4Sunsets said:


> Wow, congrats!
> 
> And good luck with the skype meeting Jeff!



Thank You and that was another marathon thread. The link is below if you want to take a look.

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/molokai-trip.276865/


----------



## slip

First Skype meeting down, now on to the last one. I would think that it won’t happen until next week. It will be the President, VP of Operations, HR VP of Hawaii and maybe the Regional Director.

This was just more scenario type questions. She asked if I had any other questions but I said no. I said I had second tier questions but they wouldn’t make a difference for me taking the job or not. I would get those answered when I see the Operations. 

I probably won’t get a call with the date until Friday or early next week. So I’m waiting again.


----------



## LJT

slip said:


> First Skype meeting down, now on to the last one. I would think that it won’t happen until next week. It will be the President, VP of Operations, HR VP of Hawaii and maybe the Regional Director.
> 
> This was just more scenario type questions. She asked if I had any other questions but I said no. I said I had second tier questions but they wouldn’t make a difference for me taking the job or not. I would get those answered when I see the Operations.
> 
> I probably won’t get a call with the date until Friday or early next week. So I’m waiting again.


We are all rooting for you - so glad you are keeping us in the loop!!  Best of luck!


----------



## Henry M.

Good luck! Sounds like you're almost there.


----------



## taffy19

Henry M. said:


> Good luck! Sounds like you're almost there.


Indeed and rooting for you too, Jeff.


----------



## slip

Thanks Again for all the well wishes!!! 

Word is getting around at work and people are stopping me all the time asking about it. I suppose I could hear something about the date of the next Skype meeting this week yet. 

We still haven’t moved forward checking on anything for moving yet. My wife is tired of the waiting but that’s how these things go. We will start thinking about a realtor and if we decide on one we will call and let them know our situation.


----------



## DaveNV

You are SO my hero right now.  Good luck, friend.

Dave


----------



## geist1223

I wonder if any of the folks doing the Interviewing are TUG Members?


----------



## slip

geist1223 said:


> I wonder if any of the folks doing the Interviewing are TUG Members?



I hope so, TUG is a great place.


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> I had my first phone interview today. Not much, they only verified what I do and asked why I was applying. The next one Is the person I will be able to ask all my questions to.



Just curious, what did you say when asked why you were applying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> I was looking at the map to see about those lights I see at night on Maui from WaveCrest on Molokai and it looks like the lights on the left of my video would be of Ka’anapali and the lights on the right side would be Lahaina. WaveCrest is in Ualapu’e on the map.
> 
> I was looking up the cities the HFM warehouses are in on the different islands. They are in Lihue, Hilo, Kahului and Honolulu.
> 
> View attachment 12202



Who deals with food service on Molokai, or do they just ship in orders from the Maui warehouse to the individual business that may need something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> I added a little bit of Molokai to my car today. I added a picture of the Cabana and pool area at WaveCrest to my radio.
> 
> View attachment 12194



How did you do that? Do only certain car brands have that feature?

That is so cool! I want that, but then again I should pay attention to the road and not a pretty picture, unless I’m the passenger, but usually I like the Sirrus/XM info so I know the name of the song or band...it’s amazing what I thought I knew and what I actually can remember! 

I’m a Beatles station or for our last long road trip, the 60’s music channel, (has such a great variety)!  My hubby usually wants classic rock or classic vinyl. 

When I get sick of hearing repeats, I’ll head over to Underground Garage or Lithium (or something similar with industrial rock or punk), for that inner headbanger in me!  LOL!

Always fun to hear old friends music being played!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

Xan said:


> Just curious, what did you say when asked why you were applying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I said we bought a condo on Molokai and I plan to retire there and that I always watched The old company for openings and since we took over I know that they will have to put in our systems. I have already been through all of that and I also mentioned that putting the new systems and practices in place is one of favorite parts of the job.


----------



## slip

Xan said:


> Who deals with food service on Molokai, or do they just ship in orders from the Maui warehouse to the individual business that may need something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Orders get shipped over on the barge. Probably from Maui but I suppose it would depend on who they are ordering from.


----------



## slip

Xan said:


> How did you do that? Do only certain car brands have that feature?
> 
> That is so cool! I want that, but then again I should pay attention to the road and not a pretty picture, unless I’m the passenger, but usually I like the Sirrus/XM info so I know the name of the song or band...it’s amazing what I thought I knew and what I actually can remember!
> 
> I’m a Beatles station or for our last long road trip, the 60’s music channel, (has such a great variety)!  My hubby usually wants classic rock or classic vinyl.
> 
> When I get sick of hearing repeats, I’ll head over to Underground Garage or Lithium (or something similar with industrial rock or punk), for that inner headbanger in me!  LOL!
> 
> Always fun to hear old friends music being played!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would think others would have the feature also. Mine has to have a USB port. I put the pictures onto a thumb drive. Then I’m able to upload them. It doesn’t let me put them on from my phone.

You can still find out the song name and artist by pressing the information button.


----------



## slip

I received my email today for my next Skype call. Looks like it’s with only the VP of Operations in Hawaii. So I don’t know if this is my last one or not. The meeting is set for tomorrow at 4:30pm. I’ll find out then if it’s my last one.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> I received my email today for my next Skype call. Looks like it’s with only the VP of Operations in Hawaii. So I don’t know if this is my last one or not. The meeting is set for tomorrow at 4:30pm. I’ll find out then if it’s my last one.


Good Luck!


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> I received my email today for my next Skype call. Looks like it’s with only the VP of Operations in Hawaii. So I don’t know if this is my last one or not. The meeting is set for tomorrow at 4:30pm. I’ll find out then if it’s my last one.



Go, Jeff! Go, Jeff!! Go, Jeff!!!  


Dave


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> I received my email today for my next Skype call. Looks like it’s with only the VP of Operations in Hawaii. So I don’t know if this is my last one or not. The meeting is set for tomorrow at 4:30pm. I’ll find out then if it’s my last one.



We wish you luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

slip said:


> I received my email today for my next Skype call. Looks like it’s with only the VP of Operations in Hawaii. So I don’t know if this is my last one or not. The meeting is set for tomorrow at 4:30pm. I’ll find out then if it’s my last one.



Good luck!


----------



## TheHolleys87

slip said:


> I received my email today for my next Skype call. Looks like it’s with only the VP of Operations in Hawaii. So I don’t know if this is my last one or not. The meeting is set for tomorrow at 4:30pm. I’ll find out then if it’s my last one.



Best wishes for a great outcome!

(Living vicariously through you - would love to move to Hawaii but the call of the grandchildren here is too loud....)


----------



## slip

TheHolleys87 said:


> Best wishes for a great outcome!
> 
> (Living vicariously through you - would love to move to Hawaii but the call of the grandchildren here is too loud....)



Thank You!!

Yes, I don’t have that problem and nothing on the horizon for either of our two adult children, daughter 38 and son 29. They both travel so I can see them visiting anyway.


----------



## slip

Well, this interview was more like a conversation. It was about a half an hour and he said he was going to contact the Regional Director and give here the green light.

Sounds like it’s the last interview but who knows. I could see that the President may want to talk to me but we’ll see.  If this is the last one, I could get an offer by the end of the week. I would think early next week at the latest.


----------



## Passepartout

slip said:


> Well this interview was more like a conversion. It was about a half an hour and he said he was going to contact the Regional Director and give here the green light.
> 
> Sounds like it’s the last interview but who knows. I could see that the President may want to talk to me but we’ll see.  If this is the last one, I could get an offer by the end of the week. I would think early next week at the latest.


Fingers crossed for a positive outcome.


----------



## DaveNV

As they say:  Dude!  

Jeff, I really hope this works out for you.  If you've jumped through this many hoops, they must be pretty happy with you as their choice.  Keep your eye on the prize.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> Well, this interview was more like a conversation. It was about a half an hour and he said he was going to contact the Regional Director and give here the green light.
> 
> Sounds like it’s the last interview but who knows. I could see that the President may want to talk to me but we’ll see.  If this is the last one, I could get an offer by the end of the week. I would think early next week at the latest.


This goes to show you never know what will happen with life.  A few months ago would you have even thought this would be a possibility?

Sounds like it's _almost_ a done deal.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> This goes to show you never know what will happen with life.  A few months ago would you have even thought this would be a possibility?
> 
> Sounds like it's _almost_ a done deal.



Well said, that is so true. 

This isn’t my dream job because it is on Oahu but I know we will get much more use out of our Molokai condo being in Hawaii already. So now let’s see the offer.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> Well said, that is so true.
> 
> This isn’t my dream job because it is on Oahu but I know we will get much more use out of our Molokai condo being in Hawaii already. So now let’s see the offer.


Too bad Southwest Airlines isn't flying to Molokai.  They have some cheap inter island flights.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Too bad Southwest Airlines isn't flying to Molokai.  They have some cheap inter island flights.



Yes, I was checking some prices through our portal we use for work. Oahu to Maui was $110 on Southwest and $169 on Hawaiian. They didn’t show any flights to Kauai yet. 

Oahu or Maui to Molokai is still only $110 round trip on Makani Kai Airlines.


----------



## Passepartout

Luanne said:


> Too bad Southwest Airlines isn't flying to Molokai.  They have some cheap inter island flights.


Maybe Jeff's considered flying lessons and commuting by Cessna? Either way, it's a faster and cheaper trip from Oahu than Wisconsin! Make it work, Amigo!


----------



## slip

Passepartout said:


> Maybe Jeff's considered flying lessons and commuting by Cessna? Either way, it's a faster and cheaper trip from Oahu than Wisconsin! Make it work, Amigo!




I’ll leave that to the professionals. Landing in that wind can be tricky. 

Being closer is what this would be all about. I would get much more use out of our condo. So much so we would probably stop renting it.


----------



## Henry M.

If I ever get to move to Maui, a Cessna would be high on my wish list! It would be so cool to island-hop in one. I’d have to figure out how to ferry mine over. 

It is less than a 50 nautical mile flight from Oahu to Moloka’i. Less than a 30 minute flight in a Cessna 182. Only 26nm from Moloka’i to Kapalua or 40nm to Kahului.


----------



## slip

Henry M. said:


> If I ever get to move to Maui, a Cessna would be high on my wish list! It would be so cool to island-hop in one. I’d have to figure out how to ferry mine over.
> 
> It is less than a 50 nautical mile flight from Oahu to Moloka’i. Less than a 30 minute flight in a Cessna 182. Only 26nm from Moloka’i to Kapalua or 40nm to Kahului.



Let me know if you ever move, I may be able to keep you busy with the plane.


----------



## slip

Well, I got a call from Texas today. That’s where our Corporate headquarters is located at. They wanted to call to let me know I will be getting an offer, they don’t want me to get away and I’m the one they want but the Corporate Regional HR VP is on vacation until Monday so I may not hear until then. They do have a call out for her so we’ll see. 

So, I guess it’s a little more official that I am getting offered the job but I still have to wait. So no change.


----------



## LJT

Congratulations!!  I hope you get everything you want in the offer!


----------



## geist1223

YEA!!!!!!!


----------



## controller1

Congrats!  I hope the offer is what you want.  I was thinking of you last night and wondered if you had heard anything or if the holiday might have slowed things down.


----------



## DaveNV

This is exciting news, Jeff! Keep us posted!

Dave


----------



## taffy19

This is good news and let’s hope that you will like the offer after it has been presented to you.  Good luck.

For now, enjoy the Fourth of July!


----------



## chellej

Congratulations!!!!  We bought our retirement property in Idaho and several years later we had the opportunity to move to eastern Washington ( 2 hours away)... It's the best thing we have ever done.  I hope it works out for you too


----------



## Henry M.

slip said:


> Let me know if you ever move, I may be able to keep you busy with the plane.



Maybe someday. We love the islands, but a job transfer is not in the cards, and retirement is still a few years away. The other thing is that grandchildren are making it hard to move away. We will be spending a few months at a time there, though. We can theoretically stay 10 weeks/yr at our Maui timeshare. 

Go ahead and get your pilot’s license, though. It is a blast! It really isn’t all that hard to fly a small plane.


----------



## slip

We’ll it seems like it took forever but sounds like it’s a done deal. I had a salary in my head that I thought was reasonable and if they hit that I would know I was going. If it was coming in lower I would have to think more. They ended out right at my number so we are happy. She even said they would let me come back a week or two to close things out here in Wisconsin. 

From here, I have no idea what I am going to do about the moving part.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> We’ll it seems like it took forever but sounds like it’s a done deal. I had a salary in my head that I thought was reasonable and if they hit that I would know I was going. If it was coming in lower I would have to think more. They ended out right at my number so we are happy. She even said they would let me come back a week or two to close things out here in Wisconsin.
> 
> From here, I have no idea what I am going to do about the moving part.


WooHoo!!! We knew it would happen. Exciting.


----------



## Passepartout

Congratulations, Jeff!
As to the moving bit. Assuming they'll spring for much of it, you just contact a moving company, box up what goes and it goes into a sea container that loads in a ship in (probably) Seattle/Tacoma or L.A. A week or so later it's delivered to the new digs in Hawaii. You may want to look long and hard at what goes and what stays -  especially if the move is on your dime. Often it's cheaper to sell there and buy new at the new place. I spent many years moving people, and if it's a corporate paid move, I've moved people's firewood!

You'll find out the details.

Wishing you a great life and a new adventure! When you started looking on Molokai, did you ever consider this?

BTW, my DW is from Sun Prairie and relocated to Idaho.

Jim


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> We’ll it seems like it took forever but sounds like it’s a done deal. I had a salary in my head that I thought was reasonable and if they hit that I would know I was going. If it was coming in lower I would have to think more. They ended out right at my number so we are happy. She even said they would let me come back a week or two to close things out here in Wisconsin.
> 
> From here, I have no idea what I am going to do about the moving part.


Wonderful news!  Congratulations and celebrate but you will be very busy after that.      How exciting!


----------



## LJT

Congratulations!!  So pleased for you that they hit the number you were after!  What an exciting adventure you have ahead.  Keep us posted on how the move goes!  We are all living vicariously through you!


----------



## slip

Passepartout said:


> Congratulations, Jeff!
> As to the moving bit. Assuming they'll spring for much of it, you just contact a moving company, box up what goes and it goes into a sea container that loads in a ship in (probably) Seattle/Tacoma or L.A. A week or so later it's delivered to the new digs in Hawaii. You may want to look long and hard at what goes and what stays -  especially if the move is on your dime. Often it's cheaper to sell there and buy new at the new place. I spent many years moving people, and if it's a corporate paid move, I've moved people's firewood!
> 
> You'll find out the details.
> 
> Wishing you a great life and a new adventure! When you started looking on Molokai, did you ever consider this?
> 
> BTW, my DW is from Sun Prairie and relocated to Idaho.
> 
> Jim



We’re not too far from Sun Prairie, nice area. 

No, I really never thought this would happen  it just goes to show anything can happen. 

As far as moving. We do have to pay for it. We never thought about it too much because our condo is furnished so we weren’t going to bring much when we retired. 

We need to get rid of a lot of stuff and we may have an auction. We have to get two cars there. One to Oahu and the other to Molokai. 

It’s going to be a hectic next few months.


----------



## slip

If anyone knows Oahu fairly well. Let me know of a good neighborhood that is close to Umi Street in Honolulu. I want a short commute to work, 10 to 15 minutes tops. 

I have started looking already and will probably contact a realtor for help but I would love any information anyone may have.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> If anyone knows Oahu fairly well. Let me know of a good neighborhood that is close to Umi Street in Honolulu. I want a short commute to work, 10 to 15 minutes tops.
> 
> I have started looking already and will probably contact a realtor for help but I would love any information anyone may have.


Your wife is staying in your current home, correct?  So are you really going to want to move much "stuff"?  Are you thinking of looking for a furnished, or unfurnished?  I don't know Oahu well, hope someone who does will chime in.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Your wife is staying in your current home, correct?  So are you really going to want to move much "stuff"?  Are you thinking of looking for a furnished, or unfurnished?  I don't know Oahu well, hope someone who does will chime in.



We don’t plan on taking much. My wife will stay back until the house sells.

Our first step is to talk to a realtor. We picked one and will be contacting her tomorrow.

I would like furnished but I don’t know if I will get that lucky from what I’m seeing.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> We don’t plan on taking much. My wife will stay back until the house sells.
> 
> Our first step is to talk to a realtor. We picked one and will be contacting her tomorrow.
> 
> I would like furnished but I don’t know if I will get that lucky from what I’m seeing.


I may have missed a step or two.  I know your wife is closer to retirement than you are, is she planning on retiring now, or at least when the house sells?

Good luck with everything.


----------



## sjsharkie

slip said:


> If anyone knows Oahu fairly well. Let me know of a good neighborhood that is close to Umi Street in Honolulu. I want a short commute to work, 10 to 15 minutes tops.
> 
> I have started looking already and will probably contact a realtor for help but I would love any information anyone may have.


I grew up in Hawaii and I visit annually, but not necessarily Oahu -- so take my knowledge as dated and with a grain of salt.

Umi St. is in Kalihi near the jail.  Growing up, we would not be in Kalihi ever at night -- it was not (and still is not) a great area.  If that is OK with you, there are many older homes and developments in Kalihi and you should have no problem finding something within a 15 min commute.  You can get closer to town (nearer to Punchbowl), but that would likely be more expensive.  I'd look to Moanalua first, and then Salt Lake area second -- probably still will be pricey, but it is cheaper as you get further from town.  My aunty used to live in a single family home on Ala Mahamoe up in Moanalua Gardens area, and that was super nice -- but I'd also suspect is expensive.  You may have more luck in Salt Lake (near Aloha Stadium) where I think there are more condos/multi-family housing if memory serves me right.  But since housing is already expensive, the general rule of thumb is it gets less expensive as you go leeward/west from Honolulu; of course there are exceptions.

I can refer you to a realtor there as well if you are interested (no pressure)  He is a family friend.

Good luck to you and feel free to ask if you have any questions.

-ryan


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> I may have missed a step or two.  I know your wife is closer to retirement than you are, is she planning on retiring now, or at least when the house sells?
> 
> Good luck with everything.



Yes, she is going to retire after the house sells.  It’s about a year and a half early but we’ll survive.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> Yes, she is going to retire after the house sells.  It’s about a year and a half early but we’ll survive.


How excited you both must be then!


----------



## slip

sjsharkie said:


> I grew up in Hawaii and I visit annually, but not necessarily Oahu -- so take my knowledge as dated and with a grain of salt.
> 
> Umi St. is in Kalihi near the jail.  Growing up, we would not be in Kalihi ever at night -- it was not (and still is not) a great area.  If that is OK with you, there are many older homes and developments in Kalihi and you should have no problem finding something within a 15 min commute.  You can get closer to town (nearer to Punchbowl), but that would likely be more expensive.  I'd look to Moanalua first, and then Salt Lake area second -- probably still will be pricey, but it is cheaper as you get further from town.  My aunty used to live in a single family home on Ala Mahamoe up in Moanalua Gardens area, and that was super nice -- but I'd also suspect is expensive.  You may have more luck in Salt Lake (near Aloha Stadium) where I think there are more condos/multi-family housing if memory serves me right.  But since housing is already expensive, the general rule of thumb is it gets less expensive as you go leeward/west from Honolulu; of course there are exceptions.
> 
> I can refer you to a realtor there as well if you are interested (no pressure)  He is a family friend.
> 
> Good luck to you and feel free to ask if you have any questions.
> 
> -ryan




Thank You for your information. PM me the realtor if you can. I will be renting and not buying. 

It may help when I get there to see the commutes. I don’t like being stuck in traffic twice a day. Hence my small town living for the last 39 years.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> How excited you both must be then!



I think the reality of the next couple months is settling in for my wife. 

I told her after it’s all done she’ll be retired.


----------



## Passepartout

slip said:


> I think the reality of the next couple months is settling in for my wife.
> 
> I told her after it’s all done she’ll be retired.


Any luck at all would help. It would be good to have the move made and the Reedsburg house sold so she can retire and join you Or hold down the fort in Molokai before another of those delightful Wisconsin Winters settles in. Fingers crossed and our thoughts are with you.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV

Congratulations, Jeff!  I know it's a big step, but what a great step!!

Oahu is my old home, as you know.  I haven't lived there in a long time, but I've visited any number of times.

I also know a Real Estate broker there, he's very successful, and has been in the industry there a long time.  I've known him and his family for about 35 years.  Let me know if you want to talk to him.

I agree with Ryan, Kalihi is a neighborhood in an industrial part of town, and not great for residential life, especially for haoles.  Maybe not so bad for adults, but kids would likely have trouble in that part of town.  The areas uphill (mauka) from there are a bit better, from up around School Street and up to Wyllie Street are nicer areas, nearer to Liliha Street and Nuuanu Avenue.  Not sure how many apartments/condos you'd find in that part of town.  On the Diamond Head side of the Pali Highway from there, heading on to the Punchbowl area, you'll find many apartments and condos.  It's a very residential area.  You can easily drive surface streets from there to Umi Street, and probably within 15 minutes.  H-1 Freeway in either direction in that part of town will be slow during rush hour.  Lots of traffic with nowhere to go.  Stay off the freeway at rush hour if you can.

Can't wait to meet up with you both for dinner or drinks next Summer - we'll be on Oahu several days in August 2020.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

Jeff, not to be too picky here, but this thread is getting a little cumbersome. (over 350 posts) Now that you are making the move and the Molokai adventure is sort of on it's own, You might consider breaking the Oahu move off to it's own thread.

You will be my advance party. In all my trips to/through Hawaii, I've never been to Oahu except to change planes at the airport. 

Jim


----------



## slip

Thanks Dave!

Yes, give me the information in the realtor. I definitely want a commute that doesn’t include the H-1 Freeway and I would like to keep it to 15 minutes. 

My wife will only be there part time so I am only looking for a one bedroom or even a studio. We want to try to keep it cheap so around $1,500 or under. I did see some around School Street. 

I’ll make sure we’re there in August 2020, we have to make that happen!!


----------



## slip

Passepartout said:


> Jeff, not to be too picky here, but this thread is getting a little cumbersome. (over 350 posts) Now that you are making the move and the Molokai adventure is sort of on it's own, You might consider breaking the Oahu move off to it's own thread.
> 
> You will be my advance party. In all my trips to/through Hawaii, I've never been to Oahu except to change planes at the airport.
> 
> Jim



I was thinking the same thing. I’ll start a new one so I can post on how much a pain this move will be.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Thanks Dave!
> 
> Yes, give me the information in the realtor. I definitely want a commute that doesn’t include the H-1 Freeway and I would like to keep it to 15 minutes.
> 
> My wife will only be there part time so I am only looking for a one bedroom or even a studio. We want to try to keep it cheap so around $1,500 or under. I did see some around School Street.
> 
> I’ll make sure we’re there in August 2020, we have to make that happen!!





No worries.  I've contacted him, waiting on his reply.  I'll PM you his contact info.

I agree with Jim - maybe start a new thread and ask the Mods to close this one to further posts.

Dave


----------



## slip

I just started a new thread. 


https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/i-got-the-job-and-we’re-moving-to-oahu.292619/


----------



## TXTortoise

Sorry for the hijack...



taffy19 said:


> Wonderful news!  Congratulations and celebrate but you will be very busy after that.      How exciting!



Taffy, would you PM me, please.  I'm blocked and need to run something by you. ;-)

thx..


----------

